# Under an Influence.



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I know i have a journal further down but i have no got my my self a coach, a whole new look on training and diet.

Im working with James Watts, seem like a good guy and im looking forward to learning a whole lot more.

My self im cutting down from what seems to be 14 1/2 ston3 (sorta gained a few pounds).

Im 17 years young and PB lifts are Sqaut - 175kg, DL -170kg and BP - 105KG. Im following push pull legs routine, 4days a week.

Heres a few pictures of now..



Thats it for now, Out of respect for Jim i wont be listing complete workouts/diet.

Legs tommorow, lets see how low volume works.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Only 17 mate your going tk grow like a weed as soon as you start lean bulking following the cut. Good times to come mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great lifts too by any standard let alone a 17 year old. Ave it!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great lifts too by any standard let alone a 17 year old. Ave it!


Cheers kieran, was cooking food this morning and glanced at tonights session.and thought f*ckkkk i got barely any carbs for legs  lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got paid today and have about 5.50 left.

Got some proteib works lemon shortcake isolate though. Mmmm.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Session should be fun then lol. I'm in 4 hour training and wish mine was lower carb day can't stop farting they are horrific.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Session should be fun then lol. I'm in 4 hour training and wish mine was lower carb day can't stop farting they are horrific.


Haha hope so.

M3 down, m4 will be pre workout.

Im starving to.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You dieting a bit then?


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Put the toilet seat down when you've finished!

I get blamed for that in my house everytime.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You dieting a bit then?


Yeah, wanna see what i have and havent got.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> Put the toilet seat down when you've finished!
> 
> I get blamed for that in my house everytime.


Oops, wasnt me this time


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs still went gpod, to me anyway.

Calf press - upto 180kg x25

Hams curl - 40kg x15

Squats - 150kg x8

Thats all i can say really, abs and cv been done now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Always fibd tgat cardio after legs leads to less DOMs tge next day.

Push tonight, foods down great so far.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

small for now said:


> Always fibd tgat cardio after legs leads to less DOMs tge next day.
> 
> Push tonight, foods down great so far.


Pardon?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Legs still went gpod, to me anyway.
> 
> Calf press - upto 180kg x25
> 
> ...


Good work mate! Glad the diets going down easy, thats half the battle.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Pardon?


Fat fingers and small touch screen letters means that bad spelling can happen haha


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good work mate! Glad the diets going down easy, thats half the battle.


Cheers mate, yeah im bot used to sticking to one so its been a difficult 2days so far. Especially when the boss keeps sending me for tge bacon baps and breakfasts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Cheers mate, yeah im bot used to sticking to one so its been a difficult 2days so far. Especially when the boss keeps sending me for tge bacon baps and breakfasts


HAHA tell em to fcuk off. S0d that!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

small for now said:


> Yeah, wanna see what i have and havent got.


Love that saying. Definitely gonna use that at work lol.

Cracking lifts btw bud!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA tell em to fcuk off. S0d that!!


Haha i said i couldnt be a$ed last week and then ended up locked in the van


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Love that saying. Definitely gonna use that at work lol.
> 
> Cracking lifts btw bud!


Lmao, cheers mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd. Great lifts for 17, I followed your other journal as well, how long have you been training?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Sub'd. Great lifts for 17, I followed your other journal as well, how long have you been training?


Chhers pal, been training a year but until christmas time i didnt understand a whole lot and mesed around with food, training etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Chhers pal, been training a year but until christmas time i didnt understand a whole lot and mesed around with food, training etc


Get ready to make serious improvements being with James then. I reckon 12 months time you will be looking excellent!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Get ready to make serious improvements being with James then. I reckon 12 months time you will be looking excellent!


Really hope so, told him after ive cut down i want to clean bulk for as long as possible, then compete in 2015, should be 19 when i do


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

17 years old and lifting like a trooper!! Well in!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Really hope so, told him after ive cut down i want to clean bulk for as long as possible, then compete in 2015, should be 19 when i do


Sounds a good plan mate. Are you getting seriously lean on this cut or just relatively to be in a better position to bulk?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

W1NNY said:


> 17 years old and lifting like a trooper!! Well in!!


Thanks matee


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds a good plan mate. Are you getting seriously lean on this cut or just relatively to be in a better position to bulk?


Im leaving that upto jim, id be happy to do either but i wont stop til my legs are really lean. They look horrendous right now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im leaving that upto jim, id be happy to do either but i wont stop til my legs are really lean. They look horrendous right now


HAHA fat legs lol. Mine stay lean non stop all year for some reason but upper is hard to keep lean.

they will be this lean in no time mate as long as your sticking to the plan 100%!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA fat legs lol. Mine stay lean non stop all year for some reason but upper is hard to keep lean.
> 
> they will be this lean in no time mate as long as your sticking to the plan 100%!


Lmaoo theyre beyond fat now.

Show off! Haha could only hope for legs thats lean, although my hams arent bad, just front quads!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

pushh.

incline db - upto 40kg x12, killed me getting the 30s out for 15 after this.

upright row - upto 30kg x15

skull crushers - upto 30kg x15

had a slight elbow problem on last move but james has told me to just warm up the joints before hand. cv and abs followed


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

weekends are away from gym, got a text of Jim asking how i was doing so far which was nice to see hes not one who just chucks a diet plan and training proggrame at you and then the next text would be for the next months pay lol.

just done some fasted cardio whilst watching some rich piana, i love that guy (no home)

breakfast now, also again even lower carbs today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> weekends are away from gym, got a text of Jim asking how i was doing so far which was nice to see hes not one who just chucks a diet plan and training proggrame at you and then the next text would be for the next months pay lol.
> 
> just done some fasted cardio whilst watching some rich piana, i love that guy (no home)
> 
> breakfast now, also again even lower carbs today


He will always want to know everything is going ok mate.

Strong fcuker for 17 that's madness. Be good to get a session in one time. Dunno where the hell Middlesbrough is though.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> He will always want to know everything is going ok mate.
> 
> Strong fcuker for 17 that's madness. Be good to get a session in one time. Dunno where the hell Middlesbrough is though.


Its good he does it.

I still feel weak but when people compliment it's always nice, cheers.

Would be good, it's also the last place you'd want to be to.

Where you from like mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Its good he does it.
> 
> I still feel weak but when people compliment it's always nice, cheers.
> 
> ...


From South Yorkshire so probably miles away, I'm useless at geography.

How can you say your weak lol. Crazy strong for your age and strong in general! I'm fcuking weak I could only do 90kg on incline smith last week!! I hope that's just because coming off dieting.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> From South Yorkshire so probably miles away, I'm useless at geography.
> 
> How can you say your weak lol. Crazy strong for your age and strong in general! I'm fcuking weak I could only do 90kg on incline smith last week!! I hope that's just because coming off dieting.


I'm North Yorkshire

I guess I'll never be happy lol. Wait til rebounds in full flow, then the weights will be shifted!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I'm North Yorkshire
> 
> I guess I'll never be happy lol. Wait til rebounds in full flow, then the weights will be shifted!


Excellent not too far then. Definitely will organise a session then!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So cardio done, I woke up thinking it was my usual cheat day but then realised I started with James Thursday and I get it every 7 days. Oh we'll I'm off for my omelette and cook other meals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> So cardio done, I woke up thinking it was my usual cheat day but then realised I started with James Thursday and I get it every 7 days. Oh we'll I'm off for my omelette and cook other meals.


What a cvnt!!! The tw4t only allowed me one cheat in 7 weeks lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> What a cvnt!!! The tw4t only allowed me one cheat in 7 weeks lol.


lmao, fvck that!

i get 2 cheat meals at the end of every 7days but its all clean food up until M5 & M7


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cant wait for pull tomorow just abit sad i have no deads!

diets been 100% today, getting easier everyday.

on my arms you can see blue veins from the wrist all tgrough my forearm and inner bi, i have a zig zag blue vein through delt and qcrosss my chest. cant wait to get tgese out properly!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

this will also be my pro-10 order at the end of month, i have to save up you ser 

3kg of whey

3kg of blend

500g bcaa

1kg glutamine

1kg creatine

glucosnamine sulphate

caffeine tabs

also 1 t shirt to show my love that will of founded if its as nice as @Suprakill4 says


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> this will also be my pro-10 order at the end of month, i have to save up you ser
> 
> 3kg of whey
> 
> ...


You'll love it mate. Strawberry is by far the best flavour!!!!!! Use my referral code in my wih bud.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll love it mate. Strawberry is by far the best flavour!!!!!! Use my referral code in my wih bud.


It's not in my sig actually lol. Ill send it to you mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's not in my sig actually lol. Ill send it to you mate.


lol, i actually love trying new companies but if this is good, ill be sticking with them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

New pro-10 customer then  lol.

You done much this weekend. I'm fcuking bored as hell!!!!!! Just sending the missus to pick us a KFC up I forgot to get some meat out the freezer and not had a cheat in two weeks so thought s0d it. Was either that or have a shake and take the crosser out somewhere and probably crash into a tree I'm feeling hyper so prob be daft on it. KFC safest option


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> New pro-10 customer then  lol.
> 
> You done much this weekend. I'm fcuking bored as hell!!!!!! Just sending the missus to pick us a KFC up I forgot to get some meat out the freezer and not had a cheat in two weeks so thought s0d it. Was either that or have a shake and take the crosser out somewhere and probably crash into a tree I'm feeling hyper so prob be daft on it. KFC safest option


nout, been bored to mate!

ah kfc, id do out for one of them now, im guessing your keeping the bike? yeah just stick yo kfc! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> nout, been bored to mate!
> 
> ah kfc, id do out for one of them now, im guessing your keeping the bike? yeah just stick yo kfc! lol


Was an afc in the end. Same thing though. And a white chocolate ice cream after too lol. Yeah gonna keep the bike or get another one but its £1600 so would need to sell mine for around £750 first.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was an afc in the end. Same thing though. And a white chocolate ice cream after too lol. Yeah gonna keep the bike or get another one but its £1600 so would need to sell mine for around £750 first.


Lucky [email protected], I'm already planning my Thursday out cinemas, macdonalds  and the bikes ain't cheap are they


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lucky [email protected], I'm already planning my Thursday out cinemas, macdonalds  and the bikes ain't cheap are they


Haha. Why Thursdays? I would just diet for a little longer without the first cheat meal and wait until Saturday. Only as that's more convenient for me as I only work every other Saturday so can relax and eat as much junk as I can. Well, it's what I used to do anyway.

Nah mate need to do the piston ASAP aswel and the pr1ck who had it before me over tightened the oil drain bolt so its leaking so need to try some sealant but if no good get it welded. Non stop money pit!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Why Thursdays? I would just diet for a little longer without the first cheat meal and wait until Saturday. Only as that's more convenient for me as I only work every other Saturday so can relax and eat as much junk as I can. Well, it's what I used to do anyway.
> 
> Nah mate need to do the piston ASAP aswel and the pr1ck who had it before me over tightened the oil drain bolt so its leaking so need to try some sealant but if no good get it welded. Non stop money pit!!


I get paid then and me and the girlfriend have always done Thursdays as a pig out, I think I just like to keep the pattern and it also helps with having push or pull the day after, plenty of fuel 

**** that mate, always been intrigued by motor cross but kept crashing as a kid and smashed my front teeth and face once. Sounds like you enjoy it still so just keep at it and get the fvcked fixed and enjoy it!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I get paid then and me and the girlfriend have always done Thursdays as a pig out, I think I just like to keep the pattern and it also helps with having push or pull the day after, plenty of fuel
> 
> **** that mate, always been intrigued by motor cross but kept crashing as a kid and smashed my front teeth and face once. Sounds like you enjoy it still so just keep at it and get the fvcked fixed and enjoy it!!


Yeah I always train my sh1ttest muscle group the day after a cheat - chest.

Yeah it's good fun just hated the race track day I went to but only because I was sh1t as never been on a track and bike was too slow because I couldn't keep it in the power through corners. It'll come in time though b


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I always train my sh1ttest muscle group the day after a cheat - chest.
> 
> Yeah it's good fun just hated the race track day I went to but only because I was sh1t as never been on a track and bike was too slow because I couldn't keep it in the power through corners. It'll come in time though b


im sure it will match up through the off season though.

just takes time mate, same as everything really. ive also just seen the amount of cals jims got you, thats alot of food! id be a fat mess after a week on that much


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> im sure it will match up through the off season though.
> 
> just takes time mate, same as everything really. ive also just seen the amount of cals jims got you, thats alot of food! id be a fat mess after a week on that much


The plan he has, the cals SHOULD be utilised well but I'm fully expecting to put some fat on. Hope gains carry on, 28lbs up in 14 days aint bad lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> im sure it will match up through the off season though.
> 
> just takes time mate, same as everything really. ive also just seen the amount of cals jims got you, thats alot of food! id be a fat mess after a week on that much


The plan he has, the cals SHOULD be utilised well but I'm fully expecting to put some fat on. Hope gains carry on, 28lbs up in 14 days aint bad lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> The plan he has, the cals SHOULD be utilised well but I'm fully expecting to put some fat on. Hope gains carry on, 28lbs up in 14 days aint bad lol.


yeah i thought theyd be good cals, 2stone in 2 weeks is madness.

also just seen jims off season pics on TM and he doesbt half look big!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> yeah i thought theyd be good cals, 2stone in 2 weeks is madness.
> 
> also just seen jims off season pics on TM and he doesbt half look big!


Yeah big cvnt aint he. For a dwarf lol.

Yeah it's all clean cals it's going to be very tough but refuse to fail. It's simply not an option!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

up for work, tgought i took 1g of vit c but i got mixed up with my caffeine. Now i have a horrrible buzz.

all meals prepped and ready to eat, got a sore palm from boiling kettle water so ill be using straps to aid grip


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> up for work, tgought i took 1g of vit c but i got mixed up with my caffeine. Now i have a horrrible buzz.
> 
> all meals prepped and ready to eat, got a sore palm from boiling kettle water so ill be using straps to aid grip


Tell me you didn't have 1g caffiene?!?! Lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Good luck mate!


cheers pal, was looking through you journal earlier - made some good gains mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Tell me you didn't have 1g caffiene?!?! Lol


yeah lmao, on a little comedown from it - heads banging and feel sick as ****


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> yeah lmao, on a little comedown from it - heads banging and feel sick as ****


Lmfao I'm not suprised. That's alot!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao I'm not suprised. That's alot!!


wasnt to good sat in a tiny kitchen putting the base units either, couldnt stay still long enough to scree the bastard.

had all meals so far, my appetite has defo dropped. howeveri logged on facebook for tge first time in a few days to find i had 4 messages off people wanting me to sort tgem a diet and cycle lmfao!

now i have a bit of knowledge about aas due to ukm and have helped a lad or two out witg pct and so on. They also believe im b & c year round, no idea why! people thought i was on dbol at 14 cos i was developed more than others. oh well, i advised one of them to kickstart a 500mg of test cycle with dbol til week 4, then start pct 2 weeks after last jab. also reminded him to use 500iu hcg twice weekly and an ai.

god i ramble on.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have wobble gob on cos off your head lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You have wobble gob on cos off your head lol.


lmaoo heads bad now, some strange reason for the past week i get a headache then nose bleed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> lmaoo heads bad now, some strange reason for the past week i get a headache then nose bleed


High blood pressure no doubt!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> High blood pressure no doubt!


its sending me nuts!

is there anything to lower it?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> its sending me nuts!
> 
> is there anything to lower it?


No just put it to use lol. Go for a run.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Pull

Chins - work set to failure

Reverse grip bb row - 80kg x12 60kg x15

Preacher curl - 25kg x12 20kg x15

Facepull - 102.5kg x12 to heavy, form was off


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

small for now said:


> cheers pal, was looking through you journal earlier - made some good gains mate!


Cheers fella. Appreciate it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs

Calf press upto 200kg x30

Ham curl upto 40kg x16

Leg press upto 200kg x10

No squats, hurt my lower back and was a painful bitch


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Legs
> 
> Calf press upto 200kg x30
> 
> ...


How have you hurt your back? Is it an ongoing thing or you just pulled it recently? Fcuking annoys me to hell that my lower back is ruined, would love to deadlift and squat!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How have you hurt your back? Is it an ongoing thing or you just pulled it recently? Fcuking annoys me to hell that my lower back is ruined, would love to deadlift and squat!!!!


At work today, went all tight and twangy - a bad pump feelinv to.

Id love to see your legs if you could!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> At work today, went all tight and twangy - a bad pump feelinv to.
> 
> Id love to see your legs if you could!


Haha they would be stupidly big for my upper body as they outweigh it already lol.

Hopefully it's nothing major mate!! I would say get it looked at but don't waste ya time, have tried getting a scan on mine several times and nope, too expensive they say.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha they would be stupidly big for my upper body as they outweigh it already lol.
> 
> Hopefully it's nothing major mate!! I would say get it looked at but don't waste ya time, have tried getting a scan on mine several times and nope, too expensive they say.


Its hurts this morning, very uncomftable. Doctors have no care for patiebts now, wouldbt waste my time. Aw well, off to work i go anyhow


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Been a nice day off, push tomorow


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Woke up yoday and csn still feel my back twinging! Nevervthe less last week on thursday i wss 14.7stone and today i am 13.13stone, mostcof it water but i havent seen the 13s forca very long time!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Woke up yoday and csn still feel my back twinging! Nevervthe less last week on thursday i wss 14.7stone and today i am 13.13stone, mostcof it water but i havent seen the 13s forca very long time!!


Sounds good progress. Must be looking a little tighter?

My backs fcuked at the minute, lower backs been hammered for ages anyway but upper on left now js terrible like I've damaged something


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

small for now said:


> Really hope so, told him after ive cut down i want to clean bulk for as long as possible, then compete in 2015, should be 19 when i do


Good lad...I work with guys ur age wish they had the same ambition, drive and fire in their belly....wishing u luck


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good progress. Must be looking a little tighter?
> 
> My backs fcuked at the minute, lower backs been hammered for ages anyway but upper on left now js terrible like I've damaged something


I certainly feel tighter, lost some around chest looks alot less like gyno now

Soubds really bad mate, how did you do yours?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking forward to push tonight, dunno weather to get more reps out on the 40s or move up to 42.5s mmm.

Im also stuck in the middle of choosing my nexr sleeve tattoo once this is finished. Love the idea of japanese theme.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Inc db - 42.5kg x13 32.5kg x16 - hapy days, doubled my pb on reps with the 42s

Both upright row and skull crushers upto 40kg x16 anothet 2 pbs


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Good lad...I work with guys ur age wish they had the same ambition, drive and fire in their belly....wishing u luck


Thanks! Good luck getting through to some my age!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Backs leaning up, more defined

And a legs pic just to show @Suprakill4 that my legs are far superior


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

FAR SUPERIOR THAN MINE MATE!!! more vascular on quads and calves too.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> FAR SUPERIOR THAN MINE MATE!!! more vascular on quads and calves too.
> View attachment 124803


Slowly leaving own journal in shame..

Macdonalds and cinemas it is


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Slowly leaving own journal in shame..
> 
> Macdonalds and cinemas it is


Lmao, would be an easier life wouldnt it mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao, would be an easier life wouldnt it mate.


Yeah lmao, been dragged to see The Purge...how fun


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

small for now said:


> Thanks! Good luck getting through to some my age!


Oh it's easy reverse psychology works a treat lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Film looks good mate. Oh yeah it's your chest day isn't it?!? Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Film looks good mate. Oh yeah it's your chest day isn't it?!? Enjoy it!!!!


i hated it, wasnt my type of film lol and oh yeah, popcorn, chicken, fries, ice cream and a few burgers washed down with coke


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Woke up today pretty bloated from 1 big cheat meal, food is back on track today


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Pull was same as monday, just a ****ry session tbh.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Vit's,.cardio and breakfast done.

Alls ive got to do now is sit and wait for mondays legs, got the day off work whicj is good.

Still tryna get the girlfriend to join the gym with me, she wants to but wont let me pay! Tw4t.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Vit's,.cardio and breakfast done.
> 
> Alls ive got to do now is sit and wait for mondays legs, got the day off work whicj is good.
> 
> Still tryna get the girlfriend to join the gym with me, *she wants to but wont let me pay! Tw4t*.


WTF, thats a GOOD thing. Means you have more spare money for pro-10 supplements and musclefood lol.

Why you have a cheat when you also cheated Thursday? Was it a planned cheat Jim put in?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> WTF, thats a GOOD thing. Means you have more spare money for pro-10 supplements and musclefood lol.
> 
> Why you have a cheat when you also cheated Thursday? Was it a planned cheat Jim put in?


lmao! i have that sorted  i suggessted it to her because i realized that we have nothing we can do together etc. if you get me? lol

and i aint cheated since thursday evening?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh ffs i keep thinking its monday today because im working and dont do every saturday, keep losing track of my days lol.

Yeah get her on your training routines mate, my missus done the same and she is looking bl00dy good for it! Phsyiques reall changing ill get progress pics on in a few months.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh ffs i keep thinking its monday today because im working and dont do every saturday, keep losing track of my days lol.
> 
> Yeah get her on your training routines mate, my missus done the same and she is looking bl00dy good for it! Phsyiques reall changing ill get progress pics on in a few months.


working on a saturday! pfft. what do you work as?

that was my idea, train how i train - she already knows weights dont make a woman look manly like others think lol. shes even said shel diet properly so i cant see nothing wrong with her joining. Thstd good to hear, she enjoying just as much as you now then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> working on a saturday! pfft. what do you work as?
> 
> that was my idea, train how i train - she already knows weights dont make a woman look manly like others think lol. shes even said shel diet properly so i cant see nothing wrong with her joining. Thstd good to hear, she enjoying just as much as you now then?


I work for an energy company mate on phones and detest it!!!!!!!!!

Nah she doesnt particularly enjoy it but does it regardless and results are showing. Thats good that she will diet with you and train together. I cant wait to have a holiday post show next year, we will look good walking down the beach for once lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I work for an energy company mate on phones and detest it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah she doesnt particularly enjoy it but does it regardless and results are showing. Thats good that she will diet with you and train together. I cant wait to have a holiday post show next year, we will look good walking down the beach for once lol


You didnt srrike me as tge type, thought youd of had a pgysical job lol.

Results make people carry on, more determined. Guess your missys is no different, anywhere special? Im looking at egypt now as a surprise next year but my top will be on! Off season will be in full flow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> You didnt srrike me as tge type, thought youd of had a pgysical job lol.
> 
> Results make people carry on, more determined. Guess your missys is no different, anywhere special? Im looking at egypt now as a surprise next year but my top will be on! Off season will be in full flow


I would like a physical job mate but this just pays the food bill.

No idea mate I don't even care where as long as its hot and have good food. Looking at @Enjoy1 and @Double J place if they would allow me


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would like a physical job mate but this just pays the food bill.
> 
> No idea mate I don't even care where as long as its hot and have good food. Looking at @Enjoy1 and @Double J place if they would allow me


Aslong as it it pays the bills then all is good.

Is that the forte Ventura villa? I looked at that, good price


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Aslong as it it pays the bills then all is good.
> 
> Is that the forte Ventura villa? I looked at that, good price


Thats the one mate. Looks stunning and pretty cheap too.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would like a physical job mate but this just pays the food bill.
> 
> No idea mate I don't even care where as long as its hot and have good food. Looking at @Enjoy1 and @Double J place if they would allow me


Yes mate you'd be welcome to use it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Double J said:


> Yes mate you'd be welcome to use it


You clearly have never read my drunken stories lol. Thanks mate obviously let you know nearer the time.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Day out tomorow with the other half and ger to siblings. Tupperware at the ready!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

small for now said:


> Aslong as it it pays the bills then all is good.
> 
> Is that the forte Ventura villa? I looked at that, good price





Suprakill4 said:


> Thats the one mate. Looks stunning and pretty cheap too.


Hmm....sounds like I need to consider a price hike 

Joking aside it is priced as such on the understanding that it is treated with care etc which so far it has been by UKM members in fairness.....

Much prefer to take less off someone I "know" and can hopefully trust rather than more of a total stranger


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Double J said:


> Hmm....sounds like I need to consider a price hike
> 
> Joking aside it is priced as such on the understanding that it is treated with care etc which so far it has been by UKM members in fairness.....
> 
> Much prefer to take less off someone I "know" and can hopefully trust rather than more of a total stranger


Would certainly be looked after mate and the Xbox would get some use when I can't sleep lol. Looks amazing mate and providing things are good at the time we definitely want it for a week.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would certainly be looked after mate and the Xbox would get some use when I can't sleep lol. Looks amazing mate and providing things are good at the time we definitely want it for a week.


  xbox is no more I'm afraid mate - have had 3 over there now and all have gone down to the dreaded RROD so I took a PS3 over with me in April and a load of games instead - plays blu-rays too now so a bit of an added bonus 

Yeah no worries mate, get in touch nearer the time, whenever suits you :thumbup1:

Cheers for the kind words btw mate :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Double J said:


> xbox is no more I'm afraid mate - have had 3 over there now and all have gone down to the dreaded RROD so I took a PS3 over with me in April and a load of games instead - plays blu-rays too now so a bit of an added bonus
> 
> Yeah no worries mate, get in touch nearer the time, whenever suits you :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers for the kind words btw mate :thumb:


Ps3 even better lol. Cheers mate will do.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ps3 even better lol. Cheers mate will do.


Ok mate :thumbup1:

OP - apologies for clogging up your journal with this - I'll have a read through it now seeing as I'm in here!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

All of ny cravings right now - tuna, 50/50 bread with lurpak..sald on the side with a large potato with another tin of tuna..a chocolate popcorn bar all with a can of sprite.

Take away tge choc and drink and i may be onto a bulking meal. Had a convo with James earlier he said hes gunna batter the **** outa me regards to training, then called himself a sadistic bastard. I agreed lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> All of ny cravings right now - tuna, 50/50 bread with lurpak..sald on the side with a large potato with another tin of tuna..a chocolate popcorn bar all with a can of sprite.
> 
> Take away tge choc and drink and i may be onto a bulking meal. Had a convo with James earlier he said hes gunna batter the **** outa me regards to training, then called himself a sadistic bastard. I agreed lol


Ha ha only the other day did I text him after my new workout and call him a disgusting sadistic pr1ck lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ha ha only the other day did I text him after my new workout and call him a disgusting sadistic pr1ck lol.


Lil im getting scared now! I feel pukey after low vol, nevermind high


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The volume is not what you should be worried about or what will even come close to how sick you wil feel compared to this. But ill leave it there you will soon find out no doubt if he has you doing what I am.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> The volume is not what you should be worried about or what will even come close to how sick you wil feel compared to this. But ill leave it there you will soon find out no doubt if he has you doing what I am.


Oh the only new thing i know of so far is dc stretches, i refuse to loom them up for now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Oh the only new thing i know of so far is dc stretches, i refuse to loom them up for now


Nail on the head


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Another desciple of JIMBOB then i see


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nail on the head


That bad? Haha


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Another desciple of JIMBOB then i see


Oh yes, you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Oh yes, you?


He was but he just couldn't handle it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> That bad? Haha


I am pretty good with pain but they make me nearly cry lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

****s


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good weekend mate?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good weekend mate?


Aye, was good to be out. Remembering food was a little off but got it all in

How was yours?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Aye, was good to be out. Remembering food was a little off but got it all in
> 
> How was yours?


Boring weekend mate!!!!!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Boring weekend mate!!!!!!!!


Sh`t! Not get round to fixing the bije?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Sh`t! Not get round to fixing the bije?


No mate. ill go on Saturday and sort it i think while missus is at work all day. And take it in the woods to make sure its all ok


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate. ill go on Saturday and sort it i think while missus is at work all day. And take it in the woods to make sure its all ok


Good stuff mate, you trainibg tonight? I got legs, light squats incase back hurts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Good stuff mate, you trainibg tonight? I got legs, light squats incase back hurts


Light!? wtf. lol.

No mate a well needed day off!!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Light!? wtf. lol.
> 
> No mate a well needed day off!!!!!


Yeah lmao dont wanna risk hurting me back, 130 max tonight i think.

You work hard enough to deserve one!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah lmao dont wanna risk hurting me back, 130 max tonight i think.
> 
> You work hard enough to deserve one!


HAHA, yeah its nice to train every other day. Feel like i get the best recovery that way and i need it anyway. Physically im fcuked at the moment, feel a little run down but thats more so to do with the fact i get hardly any sleep. Find it incredibly difficult to get a good nights sleep. Works sucks today not even halfway through shift and it feels like a lifetime.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, yeah its nice to train every other day. Feel like i get the best recovery that way and i need it anyway. Physically im fcuked at the moment, feel a little run down but thats more so to do with the fact i get hardly any sleep. Find it incredibly difficult to get a good nights sleep. Works sucks today not even halfway through shift and it feels like a lifetime.


You not tried anything to aid sleep? Ive heard you mention bad sleep before.

Legs, felr great tbh!

Highlighta were a calf press of 250kg x30 and oh ny 150kg atg squat x10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> You not tried anything to aid sleep? Ive heard you mention bad sleep before.
> 
> Legs, felr great tbh!
> 
> Highlighta were a calf press of 250kg x30 and oh ny 150kg atg squat x10


Your stupidly strong mate! Well done!

Yeah Zopiclone, not much out there more powerful than this and still im up and down all night weeing and takes hours to drift off and once im awake i get angry trying to drop back off to end up just not being able to.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your stupidly strong mate! Well done!
> 
> Yeah Zopiclone, not much out there more powerful than this and still im up and down all night weeing and takes hours to drift off and once im awake i get angry trying to drop back off to end up just not being able to.


Thanks mate!

Sounds bad mate, no doubt hindering your gains to.

I dont know if anyone can tell due to bad quality photos but my legs are leaning outtttt!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Sounds bad mate, no doubt hindering your gains to.
> 
> I dont know if anyone can tell due to bad quality photos but my legs are leaning outtttt!


Yep they looking good. Great hamstrings!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep they looking good. Great hamstrings!


cheers pal!

just went to make MF order to find out no one will be home on the day i need! looks like another weeks wait. im getting impatitient


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> cheers pal!
> 
> just went to make MF order to find out no one will be home on the day i need! looks like another weeks wait. im getting impatitient


Can get yodel to deliver it to the neighbour if no one is in mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can get yodel to deliver it to the neighbour if no one is in mate.


My neighbor has 7 dogs and no sense of hygene, nit sure thats tge best idea lol.

Suspose il have more money if i order next week?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> My neighbor has 7 dogs and no sense of hygene, nit sure thats tge best idea lol.
> 
> Suspose il have more money if i order next week?


Oh fcuk that then, they would snaffle that meat up for sure!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> My neighbor has 7 dogs and no sense of hygene, nit sure thats tge best idea lol.
> 
> Suspose il have more money if i order next week?


Oh fcuk that then, they would snaffle that meat up for sure!!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Was a little ill last night but better today,wont be out special today just simple weights


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Push soon, have perked up abitt!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Dobe and dusted.. Cardio abd abs to. Highlight was the 40kg dbs pressed for 15


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Was a little ill last night but better today,wont be out special *today just simple weights*


Stfu, man up, stop being a whiney little b1tch, and go lift some fcuking good weights you pussy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Dobe and dusted.. Cardio abd abs to. Highlight was the 40kg dbs pressed for 15


Awesome mate, thats better than what i can do. . . pr1ck lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Stfu, man up, stop being a whiney little b1tch, and go lift some fcuking good weights you pussy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


Im not one to moan qbout illness but god was i ill last night, i think it was the mince and potato so jims gunna look at it dor me.

Regards to my lift being better, i rexkon that will chane for you soon! Size ans strengh is gunna come


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So today id my day off and im using it wisely (im off work to, thursday aswell). Ive got my day ticket ready so ive jumped on the bus to find a good butchers. Due to my work being so busy now and my nanna being busy going out MF is out of the question same as Pro-10 really. Which im actually guttered about.

So far ive found a good fish monger, 5kg of brown rice for 3quid (getting that for off season). Also found 6kg of chicken breast for 25quid but im a little skeptical abiut the quality. I used to get 10kg for 18£ but the bloke got the sack for it lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Its pull in the morning, got my butchers all sorted now to. Not exactly cheap but it will do, im glad ive had salmon and rice added in my diet now.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Havent been paid, wtf! I hate work more than ever now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Very watery and flabby today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im not one to moan qbout illness but god was i ill last night, i think it was the mince and potato so jims gunna look at it dor me.
> 
> Regards to my lift being better, i rexkon that will chane for you soon! Size ans strengh is gunna come


we will see mate. Im using smith for incline pressing at the minute and only done 100 on that which was last week. Trying 105 this week if my reps hit target last week but cant remember untill check log.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> we will see mate. Im using smith for incline pressing at the minute and only done 100 on that which was last week. Trying 105 this week if my reps hit target last week but cant remember untill check log.


What rep ranges you been giving? I user to enjoy the smith for incline


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> What rep ranges you been giving? I user to enjoy the smith for incline


Cnat list all my details mate but its Rest Pause sets. Im not bothered on the smiths but not a prayer i could train to failure on bar with rest pause as Leanne wouldnt be able to spot me so it suits my training at the minute.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Very watery and flabby today


Yes your watery but will have some quality muscle under there. I would gain size for at LEAST the next 2 years before dieting.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cnat list all my details mate but its Rest Pause sets. Im not bothered on the smiths but not a prayer i could train to failure on bar with rest pause as Leanne wouldnt be able to spot me so it suits my training at the minute.


Ah right, whats your weight now?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ah right, whats your weight now?


Im not weighing for a while now mate but last check it was 13.10 ish.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs done and got a 160kg squat for 8 which is a pb!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Hangover all day has been ****e!

Booked in for more ink a week today, only need 1 more after that then sleeves done.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

This is from last night night, was alot bigger tgan it looks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> This is from last night night, was alot bigger tgan it looks


That looks awesome mate. How come you had a drink?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks awesome mate. How come you had a drink?


Was real good. Was a mates birthday, was vascular as fvck on my arms, a little on the delts to


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Was real good. Was a mates birthday, was vascular as fvck on my arms, a little on the delts to


Any pumped updated pics mate? Abs coming properly?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Any pumped updated pics mate? Abs coming properly?


I dont think so, will try on monday.

No chance mate, i can feel less fat around mid section but they are so far off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I dont think so, will try on monday.
> 
> No chance mate, i can feel less fat around mid section but they are so far off.


Ah well keep going. Def get some pics up.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah well keep going. Def get some pics up.


I am mate, enjoying it all now! Will try, depends if Tashas here to take some.

You had q good weekend mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I am mate, enjoying it all now! Will try, depends if Tashas here to take some.
> 
> You had q good weekend mate?


Nah sh1t weekend mate. Boring but just can't be bothered to do anything. Have just fixed oil leak on the bike and that's it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nah sh1t weekend mate. Boring but just can't be bothered to do anything. Have just fixed oil leak on the bike and that's it.


That due to the lack of sleep?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Tbh im leaner


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Gym early morning, decided to get inner arm inked tomorow. This one has a great meaning to me but can see it hurting like a bitch


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> That due to the lack of sleep?


Probably mate. Ended up getting out to cinema and for a meal now. No chips, jacket potato instead and no onion rings either.

Are you an albino or just not a day walker? Lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Probably mate. Ended up getting out to cinema and for a meal now. No chips, jacket potato instead and no onion rings either.
> 
> Are you an albino or just not a day walker? Lol


Watch anything decent? Sounds good mate, enjoy it!

I have never been able to tan, ginger skin so i just burn, go pink and peal and i reckon its the irish genes in me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Watch anything decent? Sounds good mate, enjoy it!
> 
> I have never been able to tan, ginger skin so i just burn, go pink and peal and i reckon its the irish genes in me.


Despicable me 2. Was good lol.

Get some melanotan in you mate. Even gingers go brown on it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Despicable me 2. Was good lol.
> 
> Get some melanotan in you mate. Even gingers go brown on it.


Is that the film with the little yellow minians in? Lol.

I have never heard of it? May have to google later


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah mate they are really funny lol.

Never heard of mt2???? Where you been lol. You will definitely go a nice brown mate. Research it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah mate they are really funny lol.
> 
> Never heard of mt2???? Where you been lol. You will definitely go a nice brown mate. Research it.


I just googled it and read you inject it...i think i like being white


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lmao. Mate it's the tiniest little needles ever lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. Mate it's the tiniest little needles ever lol.


Ill carry on researching, have you used it before?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ill carry on researching, have you used it before?


Yes several times mate and will be back on tonight cos brown fat looks better than white lol.

Just have before bed as makes you feel a bit sick the first few. First time I used it I done a few the week of going to tunisia, day two they thought I was one of them. I was black.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes several times mate and will be back on tonight cos brown fat looks better than white lol.
> 
> Just have before bed as makes you feel a bit sick the first few. First time I used it I done a few the week of going to tunisia, day two they thought I was one of them. I was black.


Is it easy enough to do then?

I have a sun bed at home, guess i could use thay at the same time


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Is it easy enough to do then?
> 
> I have a sun bed at home, guess i could use thay at the same time


Yeah you have to use the sunbed still mate so that would be perfect. Wish I had one at home!

Yes extremely easy b


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah you have to use the sunbed still mate so that would be perfect. Wish I had one at home!
> 
> Yes extremely easy b


Looks like im doing more reasearch then.

Is this stuff pricey?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Looks like im doing more reasearch then.
> 
> Is this stuff pricey?


Nope but not allowed to discuss prices on here as far as I know.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope but not allowed to discuss prices on here as far as I know.


Oh is it one of them, ill just do my research to keep mods happy


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got out the gym.. I got all weights done but 6mins into cardio i got a funy belly cramp so i had to stop, then got a awful hot flush so i ran home and now im being sick, diarohea and shaking like mad. Had to cancel tatoo booking and i cant stomach any food


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Just got out the gym.. I got all weights done but 6mins into cardio i got a funy belly cramp so i had to stop, then got a awful hot flush so i ran home and now im being sick, diarohea and shaking like mad. Had to cancel tatoo booking and i cant stomach any food


Symptoms sound just like that pussy syndrome mate and the only remedy is a spoon full of man the fcuk up. Lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Symptoms sound just like that pussy syndrome mate and the only remedy is a spoon full of man the fcuk up. Lol.


****  lol.

I feel so fecking bad.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Still havebt ate, if i can get sime meals down me i may try get my cardio in later on my bike.

Nearly out of all supps but got no money til thursday, @Wheyman im coming your way!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I man the ****e up'ed ate my meals, smashed cardio.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Still havebt ate, if i can get sime meals down me i may try get my cardio in later on my bike.
> 
> Nearly out of all supps but got no money til thursday, @Wheyman im coming your way!


Want my discount code mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I man the ****e up'ed ate my meals, smashed cardio.


Good stuff. Was about to text Jim and tell him to sack you off as you didn't have the drive to be in our group but you redeemed yourself haha. (It was actually a well oiled plan to get rid of you before you overtake me you big tw4t lol)

You gonna compete in juniors at one point then?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff. Was about to text Jim and tell him to sack you off as you didn't have the drive to be in our group but you redeemed yourself haha. (It was actually a well oiled plan to get rid of you before you overtake me you big tw4t lol)
> 
> You gonna compete in juniors at one point then?


he just wouldnt believe you.. aha i wouldnt say big, i would say fat floppy mess though 

hopefully mate, i want to really bad but i couldnt use any aas(injectables) until ive left home but i could put tabs i can chuck in my vits tub..

im gettting bored of cuttting, i loose fat really slowly and i just want grow and have some delts as mine are none existant 

and yes id love your code!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> he just wouldnt believe you.. aha i wouldnt say big, i would say fat floppy mess though
> 
> hopefully mate, i want to really bad but i couldnt use any aas(injectables) until ive left home but i could put tabs i can chuck in my vits tub..
> 
> ...


All in good time mate. Get te fat off, see what you have to work with and then gain from there.

Ill get it for you somehow mate. Can't see it anywhere on the website ill have to message James to find where it is lol.

Would your parents even know? It always shocks me because I could always hide absolutely anything from my parents but they were always pretty relaxed with things anyway like letting me have lasses round for a drink etc. would prefer to know where I was and that was safe and wasnt just getting drunk in the street.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> All in good time mate. Get te fat off, see what you have to work with and then gain from there.
> 
> Ill get it for you somehow mate. Can't see it anywhere on the website ill have to message James to find where it is lol.
> 
> Would your parents even know? It always shocks me because I could always hide absolutely anything from my parents but they were always pretty relaxed with things anyway like letting me have lasses round for a drink etc. would prefer to know where I was and that was safe and wasnt just getting drunk in the street.


im determined to get it off, i will get it off!

just pm mewhen you find it mate?

its not the parents im worried about, theyd be none the wiser id just say 'its all them shakes nan' but getting them delivered, hiding them and then using and disposing of them could be a pain. The girlfriend on the other hand, she ssaid she wouldnt leave but she'd be disapointed, tbh thats worse! lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Ive cooked all meals for tomorow, i only get 3 solid ones and theyre small. Also asked to change bb rows as theyre killing my lower back and might make pull more enjoyable.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ive cooked all meals for tomorow, i only get 3 solid ones and theyre small. Also asked to change bb rows as theyre killing my lower back and might make pull more enjoyable.


I had tk change tbar rows to the chest pad one that gives much more support


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I had tk change tbar rows to the chest pad one that gives much more support


We dont have one, gyms shyte tbh mate. I can squat fine but as sooon as a bend it, then it hurts lije fook


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> We dont have one, gyms shyte tbh mate. I can squat fine but as sooon as a bend it, then it hurts lije fook


That sucks mate. What else could you do?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

..


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That sucks mate. What else could you do?


 Just realised we have a seated row witg chest support but doesnt hit same area as bb row i think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Just realised we have a seated row witg chest support but doesnt hit same area as bb row i think


Jim will sort it no doubt.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jim will sort it no doubt.


Hopefully but i aint been getting my texts tgrough so i dont know if he got mine yet so will try bb rows onvce more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Hopefully but i aint been getting my texts tgrough so i dont know if he got mine yet so will try bb rows onvce more


You got whatsapp? Ill ask him if he has got your message if you want mate?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You got whatsapp? Ill ask him if he has got your message if you want mate?


Yeah but couldnt find jim on it,. Yeah please mate - just done ligght bb and thought my back was gunna snap


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah but couldnt find jim on it,. Yeah please mate - just done ligght bb and thought my back was gunna snap


Yeah its wierd, his whatsapp is linked to his old phone number its stupid how it does that ill get him to message you on it mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah its wierd, his whatsapp is linked to his old phone number its stupid how it does that ill get him to message you on it mate.


I dont think he could gind me either mate. On the happy side i notices vascularity come through properly on arms and a little delt vein to BUT as soon as i stop lifting they just become light blue lines again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I dont think he could gind me either mate. On the happy side i notices vascularity come through properly on arms and a little delt vein to BUT as soon as i stop lifting they just become light blue lines again


Thats because they are no longer full of blood and not pumped mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats because they are no longer full of blood and not pumped mate.


Its the only place ive been getting a pump, low carbs and really low volume has meant im getting no pump in big muscle like back chest and legs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Its the only place ive been getting a pump, low carbs and really low volume has meant im getting no pump in big muscle like back chest and legs


Just you wait untill your lean and rebounding on high carbs. skin ripping pumps literally.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just you wait untill your lean and rebounding on high carbs. skin ripping pumps literally.


I cant wait!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just seen muscle food have 2.5kg for £29 now this is dificult decision


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

small for now said:


> Just seen muscle food have 2.5kg for £29 now this is dificult decision


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Just seen muscle food have 2.5kg for £29 now this is dificult decision


2.5kg of what? Checkout my order lol. £247.60 oooshhhh. Can't wait to see if its in one box lmao.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 2.5kg of what? Checkout my order lol. £247.60 oooshhhh. Can't wait to see if its in one box lmao.


Strawbery protein mmm.

Lmao thats one big order! Whats in there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Strawbery protein mmm.
> 
> Lmao thats one big order! Whats in there


Ermmmm enough lol.

Product Name	Qty	Unit price	Subtotal

2 x 6 oz Hache Steaks

- One delivery only	4	£6.00	£24.00

Wholemeal Protein Bread-850g

- One delivery only	1	£4.49	£4.49

Natural Crunchy Peanut Butter - 1kg

- One delivery only	1	£5.49	£5.49

Premium Chicken Breast Fillets - 5 kg

- One delivery only	4	£25.00	£100.00

Dorset Farm Veal Meatballs-360g

- One delivery only	3	£5.00	£15.00

Sliced Pastrami - 500g

- One delivery only	1	£7.50	£7.50

Protein Ready Meals (8) Variety Pack

- One delivery only	1	£24.00	£24.00

Dorset Farm Veal Escalopes -220g

- One delivery only	1	£6.50	£6.50

Rindless Smoked Back Bacon - 2.26kg

- One delivery only	1	£18.12	£18.12

2 x 6-7oz Irish Grass Fed Rump Steaks

- One delivery only	5	£4.50	£22.50

FREE: California Rancher Meat Seasoning

- One delivery only	1	£0.00	£0.00

10 x 6-7oz Flat Iron Angus Steaks

- One delivery only	1	£20.00	£20.00

Free 6 x 6 oz Hache Steaks

- One delivery only	1	£0.00	£0.00

Subtotal	Discount	Delivery	Grand Total

£247.60	£0.00	£0.00	£247.60


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ermmmm enough lol.
> 
> Product NameQtyUnit priceSubtotal
> 
> ...


Mmmm foood and lots of it! Im getting 2kg chicken and otger bits and bobs when im home


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Mmmm foood and lots of it! Im getting 2kg chicken and otger bits and bobs when im home


It'll not last very long mate I know that. Leanne's snaffling some the little sh1t!

Use my code mate  it's in my sig.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It'll not last very long mate I know that. Leanne's snaffling some the little sh1t!
> 
> Use my code mate  it's in my sig.


Id hate you food bill lol.

Least your missus eats!

Ill be using it, got s mf and p10 order coming friday


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Id hate you food bill lol.
> 
> Least your missus eats!
> 
> Ill be using it, got s mf and p10 order coming friday


Sounds good mate ill sort you the pro-10 code ASAP. She has to mate. Progressing quick in the gym so needs it for the recovery.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate ill sort you the pro-10 code ASAP. She has to mate. Progressing quick in the gym so needs it for the recovery.


Good to here mate, does she stick to a diet then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah she has 5 meals a day. 4 solids and 1 shake meal with an added pwo shake training days. She only been training around 2 months or so. Leg press has gone from 40kg to 135kg in that time so it's all shooting uk week on week. Diet before was terrible eating cheese and bad carbs all the time. She's looking great so far.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah she has 5 meals a day. 4 solids and 1 shake meal with an added pwo shake training days. She only been training around 2 months or so. Leg press has gone from 40kg to 135kg in that time so it's all shooting uk week on week. Diet before was terrible eating cheese and bad carbs all the time. She's looking great so far.


She sounds well into it mate, hope it carrys on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> She sounds well into it mate, hope it carrys on


It will  . She is cutting down nicely. Getting her started on squats soon because you just simply cannot beat a lasses 4rse that squats. Her legs are awesome some right size on them. Looking forward to seeing them really lean and abs too. She isn't into it like me, and most of the time doesn't enjoy it but does it regardless.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It will  . She is cutting down nicely. Getting her started on squats soon because you just simply cannot beat a lasses 4rse that squats. Her legs are awesome some right size on them. Looking forward to seeing them really lean and abs too. She isn't into it like me, and most of the time doesn't enjoy it but does it regardless.


Lmao, get them squats in.

Tatto at 1.15pm and i can actually say im not looking forward to the pain of my inner arm being inked.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Back doms are soo bad


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Back doms are soo bad


Good stuff mate. How did it go?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate. How did it go?


Went well bar tge bb rows, gunna try db rows on monday.

Any training tonight? How much is p10s next day delivery?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate. How did it go?


Went well bar tge bb rows, gunna try db rows on monday.

Any training tonight? How much is p10s next day delivery?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In for this mate, impressive lifts and your only 17... fvck


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> In for this mate, impressive lifts and your only 17... fvck


Nice one!

Tattoo is done and was so fricking painful


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Gym done but another week with no pay - so peed off righht now.

Gym was ecactly the same as last time,.160kg is becoming an easy squat


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just been giving this, 2 and a bit kilos. Tastes awesome.

Still.guttered i aint been paid.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Just been giving this, 2 and a bit kilos. Tastes awesome.
> 
> Still.guttered i aint been paid.


Should you be having that dieting?

Put pics of tattoo up mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Should you be having that dieting?
> 
> Put pics of tattoo up mate.


Think i best ask James.

Ive still got cling film over it, taking care as last one was infected prettt bad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Think i best ask James.
> 
> Ive still got cling film over it, taking care as last one was infected prettt bad.


Pretty sure that shake will be carbs aswel? Ah ok mate, whats it of?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty sure that shake will be carbs aswel? Ah ok mate, whats it of?


Erm 17g, 5g sugar - i best leave it alone.

Its a pocket watch, with roses around it - i have a rose theme going but there all different but all mine have a meaning to me.

Also a family member just dropped these oc to me. 5kg fresh chicken supremese


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i would drop that mate with all the carbs........


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Mm expect pizza or parmesan pictures tonight, with desert.

Pre warning done


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right I'm getting my beak in this one to

Your getting bumed by jim too yea?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Ive been reading yours in tge shadows 

Erm..i have no idea what your on about


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh come on, we're all getting bumed, it's great


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Mm expect pizza or parmesan pictures tonight, with desert.
> 
> Pre warning done


LOL you cheat on diet more then i do on bulk. No cheat for weeks now. Might have pizza tomorrow just for something to do together with leanne. Dont need any cheat food at all, no cravings what so ever.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Oh come on, we're all getting bumed, it's great


Nope must only be you my friend...


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL you cheat on diet more then i do on bulk. No cheat for weeks now. Might have pizza tomorrow just for something to do together with leanne. Dont need any cheat food at all, no cravings what so ever.


Ive promised myself after next week i wont cheat at all for next month. It will be 2nd montg with gym and im gunna make it a special one lol.

However im still a big fat bastard and very unhappy with my midsection and moobs.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Decided ima cook tea for me and tasha, gunna try and knock sonething healthy up.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I tgink im going bald. Recceeding hair line is getting worse, cardios done.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

About to buy sone yohimbine. Should get here week after next.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha my hairs receding badly!! Doesn't matter!

Does Tasha train then? Think I may have asked this before?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha my hairs receding badly!! Doesn't matter!
> 
> Does Tasha train then? Think I may have asked this before?


My head is huge and rectangular, dont think a baldy is gunna go down well!!

Nope but lately she has asked alot of questions, also became very self consious about her looks so ima bring her soon.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> My head is huge and rectangular, dont think a baldy is gunna go down well!!
> 
> Nope but lately she has asked alot of questions, also became very self consious about her looks so ima bring her soon.


Knew it!!!!!! When you start dieting and looking better the partner always gets conscious their not doing the same hense why Leanne joined gym with me and its happened to every mate that's got into training lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Knew it!!!!!! When you start dieting and looking better the partner always gets conscious their not doing the same hense why Leanne joined gym with me and its happened to every mate that's got into training lol.


Shes small and pretty strong. Look forward to her coming!

Hows the shoulder today?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Shes small and pretty strong. Look forward to her coming!
> 
> Hows the shoulder today?


Any pics?

It's not too bad mate just sharp twinges at times. Managed to take the bike out and hang on doing 0-70 in seconds lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> It's not too bad mate just sharp twinges at times. Managed to take the bike out and hang on doing 0-70 in seconds lol.


Nope, the only person i dont have pics of.

Enjoy it much then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Nope, the only person i dont have pics of.
> 
> Enjoy it much then?


Lol.

Nope. It's going in eBay tomorrow mate. Getting rid of the lot I'm a bit bored of it and my mate sold his this morning so have no one to even go out with on them anymore.

Be happy with a grand although all worth much more. Think how much musclefood meat and pro-10 supplements ill get with that!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nope. It's going in eBay tomorrow mate. Getting rid of the lot I'm a bit bored of it and my mate sold his this morning so have no one to even go out with on them anymore.
> 
> Be happy with a grand although all worth much more. Think how much musclefood meat and pro-10 supplements ill get with that!!


Well i think mf and p10 are gunna be well happy! Cant wait for the order im going to make, got to pay for wedding clothes and pay some debts off first  i borrow way more monet than i earn


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Well i think mf and p10 are gunna be well happy! Cant wait for the order im going to make, got to pay for wedding clothes and pay some debts off first  i borrow way more monet than i earn


Yeah I can't wait to order it. I've got one of them big beds that lifts up on gas struts and inside its FULL of pro-10 whey (think there's 14kg) and stuff like 4kg bags of rice, 15kg oats, weetabix etc lol.

Haha I hate owing money. I got into massive debt when I got tempted by student loans and normal loans. Nearly all clear now apart from the student one. Pay about £20 a month lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to order it. I've got one of them big beds that lifts up on gas struts and inside its FULL of pro-10 whey (think there's 14kg) and stuff like 4kg bags of rice, 15kg oats, weetabix etc lol.
> 
> Haha I hate owing money. I got into massive debt when I got tempted by student loans and normal loans. Nearly all clear now apart from the student one. Pay about £20 a month lol.


All tgat would last me a year, or more!

Weight this morning - 13st 8lbs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> All tgat would last me a year, or more!
> 
> Weight this morning - 13st 8lbs


Lol.

About same as me ish mate think I'm 13.10 ish now.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> About same as me ish mate think I'm 13.10 ish now.


What your finishibg weight? I honestly cant bleive ima lb off loosing a stone, i thought i was gunna be a fatty for life lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> What your finishibg weight? I honestly cant bleive ima lb off loosing a stone, i thought i was gunna be a fatty for life lol


No weight now. Finishing was 11.7 lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> No weight now. Finishing was 11.7 lol


you looked alot bigger than that, your not a dwarf are you lol?

So far soon i shal be runnign Yohimbine/Clenbuterol/Caffiene.

when i start there will 0 cheats on food, when i say im going to be lean. i mean i WILL be lean.

Im determined more than ever now, just waiting for my goodies to arrive and then im away on a mission, 1 that cant be failed!

lets do this ****.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> you looked alot bigger than that, your not a dwarf are you lol?
> 
> So far soon i shal be runnign Yohimbine/Clenbuterol/Caffiene.
> 
> ...


Yeah get it nailed mate!!! Nah I'm lanky 5 foot 10.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah get it nailed mate!!! Nah I'm lanky 5 foot 10.


Im guna! Ah just a bit taller than me.

Just done pull, db rows 45kg x15 pb for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im guna! Ah just a bit taller than me.
> 
> Just done pull, db rows 45kg x15 pb for me.


Good lifting mate!!! Very good, i couldnt do that no chance.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good lifting mate!!! Very good, i couldnt do that no chance.


Im feeling it now. Feel sicky with no apetite


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im feeling it now. Feel sicky with no apetite


Perfect when dieting lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Back went under 160kg squat, was a lucky escape tbh lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Back went under 160kg squat, was a lucky escape tbh lol.


Be careful ffs!!!! You dont wanna be doing what i did and never be able to squat or deadlift again! what happened?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be careful ffs!!!! You dont wanna be doing what i did and never be able to squat or deadlift again! what happened?


I dont think il be doing either for a while. I warmed as usual, loaded the bar at 160, 1st rep was fine and on the second rep my lower back just give way, droppes the bar behind me and i flopped to the flloor - took me 5-10minutes to get up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I dont think il be doing either for a while. I warmed as usual, loaded the bar at 160, 1st rep was fine and on the second rep my lower back just give way, droppes the bar behind me and i flopped to the flloor - took me 5-10minutes to get up


get ice on it mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> get ice on it mate!


Good idea:thumbup:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Good idea:thumbup:


You let Jim know?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You let Jim know?


Yeah i text him not long ago


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He will probably want to change training now youve fcuked up ya silly tw4t lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> He will probably want to change training now youve fcuked up ya silly tw4t lol.


Yeag gotta leg press now lol. Hate that machine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeag gotta leg press now lol. Hate that machine


I love it, and its my main exercise for legs


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I love it, and its my main exercise for legs


Used to be mine before i learnt how to squat, i just dont like the one at my gym


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Used to be mine before i learnt how to squat, i just dont like the one at my gym


Just do what you can to stress the muscle enough to grow.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got my new training plan, its gunna hurt..rest pause and triple drop.sets are gunna kill me.

New diet soon, bit more carbs on the morning i hope!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Got my new training plan, its gunna hurt..rest pause and triple drop.sets are gunna kill me.
> 
> New diet soon, bit more carbs on the morning i hope!


Haha enjoy!!! It's what I'm on now and love it. A lad in the gym today asked to do some exercises with me, said he is gonna feel it tomorrow he was hammered!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha enjoy!!! It's what I'm on now and love it. A lad in the gym today asked to do some exercises with me, said he is gonna feel it tomorrow he was hammered!!


Im dreading legs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im dreading legs


Pussy!!!!! You should be desperate to get in there and do some damage


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pussy!!!!! You should be desperate to get in there and do some damage


Its what ive been waiting for!

Like the push ive got and the pull is better


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Food has went in a treat, diets staying the same.

Tomorow or friday is gunna be my last cheat..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Food has went in a treat, diets staying the same.
> 
> Tomorow or friday is gunna be my last cheat..


Best enjoy it then mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Best enjoy it then mate


Im thinking of make a curry, nice and spicy with a huge nan bread. Then i think ill make appke crumble and custard. All homemade by mee 

Today at work has been so physically demanding, im zonked.

Off gym today, cant wait for food and bed. I also never want to swing another sledge hammer in my life!

That is all for now!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im thinking of make a curry, nice and spicy with a huge nan bread. Then i think ill make appke crumble and custard. All homemade by mee
> 
> Today at work has been so physically demanding, im zonked.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate. do you seriously make the curry from scratch with all the spices etc? Boys got skills!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> sounds good mate. do you seriously make the curry from scratch with all the spices etc? Boys got skills!


Yeah i get my nannas cook book out and see what i fancy, was going to do catering as a job as i enjoy it alot


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah i get my nannas cook book out and see what i fancy, was going to do catering as a job as i enjoy it alot


Sounds good. I enjoy baking, make an amazing bakewell tart, malteser cake and my own chaux pastry profiteroles. Craving them now lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good. I enjoy baking, make an amazing bakewell tart, malteser cake and my own chaux pastry profiteroles. Craving them now lol.


malteser cake sounds amazing!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> malteser cake sounds amazing!


It was mate, was massive!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So i have decided i want to learn to drive, gunna get my provisional in a few weeks and buy 15hours of lessons for £240. If all else fails ill get my CTS lesson done and ill get a 125.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So i was on my own, big mirror infront of me so practiced posing lol.

@Suprakill4 is correct, its so hard to smile whilst tensing every visible muscle


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> So i was on my own, big mirror infront of me so practiced posing lol.
> 
> @Suprakill4 is correct, its so hard to smile whilst tensing every visible muscle


I'm glad someone else struggles with it lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

First new workout has left me dying, i aibt cookibg nout

Take away it is


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> First new workout has left me dying, i aibt cookibg nout
> 
> Take away it is


Seriously having a taekaway?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously having a taekaway?


Yeah its my last cheat, only a battered fish. Seriously cba eating/making a curry


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah its my last cheat, only a battered fish. Seriously cba eating/making a curry


MMMMMMMMM battered fish is awesome!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> MMMMMMMMM battered fish is awesome!


With chips, a pot of gravy and bread


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> MMMMMMMMM battered fish is awesome!


New chippy just opened to.. Tempted for chips


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> With chips, a pot of gravy and bread


And scraps!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> With chips, a pot of gravy and bread


Now were talking!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> New chippy just opened to.. Tempted for chips


why would you not? its the last cheat, kick the 4$$ out of it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> And scraps!


Ill leave them to you. Maybe throw in a battered mars bar. Never had one but if last cheat why the hell not?!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> why would you not? its the last cheat, kick the 4$$ out of it.


Because i feel guilty for days lmao.

Chips, fish, large saudage and 2 large currys. Now i need a few buns cos i went xl. Oh i feel bad just typing it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Ill leave them to you. Maybe throw in a battered mars bar. Never had one but if last cheat why the hell not?!


this is something ive always wanted to try!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Because i feel guilty for days lmao.
> 
> Chips, fish, large saudage and 2 large currys. Now i need a few buns cos i went xl. Oh i feel bad just typing it!


youll feel even worse you didnt do it when your reaching near 10% bodyfat and feel like death!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> this is something ive always wanted to try!!!!!!!


With ice cream and a side of cheesecake. I've still not got rid of my cravings yet! Once I'm back from Maga I will!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ill leave them to you. Maybe throw in a battered mars bar. Never had one but if last cheat why the hell not?!


Thats somwthing ive always wanted to try! Maybe in 6 weeks i will


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> With ice cream and a side of cheesecake. I've still not got rid of my cravings yet! Once I'm back from Maga I will!


I think i had em about a week but have zero now. Had dominoes the other night but was for Leannes benefit not mine.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> youll feel even worse you didnt do it when your reaching near 10% bodyfat and feel like death!


I could only dreM of 10%! Is it important to tell jim i dont want to cheat until goal is reached? If so ill text him tomoroq


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> With ice cream and a side of cheesecake. I've still not got rid of my cravings yet! Once I'm back from Maga I will!


You deserve it after what you brought to the stage"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think i had em about a week but have zero now. Had dominoes the other night but was for Leannes benefit not mine.


Of course it was for her benefit and if that's what you want to tell yourself then that's fine


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

small for now said:


> You deserve it after what you brought to the stage"


Cheers buddy!

Oh and regarding having a cheat, in my opinion it's needed sometimes, to keep you same more than anything


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Of course it was for her benefit and if that's what you want to tell yourself then that's fine


Lol it was mate honestly. She is dieting and hadnt had a cheat for 4 weeks because she won't sit and eat junk if I'm not so just agreed to have her favourite. Didnt every particular enjoy it, just the first few mouthfuls really. Ill not be cheating for the foreseeable now just don't need it. On 6k calories a day it's hard to have cravings.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes of course you need to tell Jim. He needs to know everything. I even text him when I've had a good bowl movement lol!

Whether you have a cheat or not is his decision anyway not yours  they can be very productive when dieting.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes of course you need to tell Jim. He needs to know everything. I even text him when I've had a good bowl movement lol!
> 
> Whether you have a cheat or not is his decision anyway not yours  they can be very productive when dieting.


Lol he wont be getting that off me!!

Oh yeah it is his idea, ill text him in morning. I just feel like i dont need one now, ive adjusted to low calories, strict eating etc. I could of went without one today tbh


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Doms today are unbelievably bad


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I now regret not looking after myself and training properly now. Ive ended up a right mess! If i didnt i would of loved to compete in the juniors late next year at 18.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Triple drop set on bent over rear raises has destroyed my rear delts, 20 to 17.5kg to 15kg nice and slow, loving the new routine!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Triple drop set on bent over rear raises has destroyed my rear delts, 20 to 17.5kg to 15kg nice and slow, loving the new routine!


Told you it was a wise decision going with jim. He will be a god send when you compete, which you will!! You've got years to grow into juniors. At your level now imagine how you'll look in 3 years and still do juniors. Fcuking hell.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Told you it was a wise decision going with jim. He will be a god send when you compete, which you will!! You've got years to grow into juniors. At your level now imagine how you'll look in 3 years and still do juniors. Fcuking hell.


I cant wait mate! Jims already turning out to be one of my wisest moves yet!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Look a bit leaner around stomach now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definite changes there mate!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Sun burn is a pain in the ass


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Sun burn is a pain in the ass


Lol. I'm hating this weather I would rather be too cold than too hot.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Sun burn is a pain in the ass


Lol. I'm hating this weather I would rather be too cold than too hot.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I'm hating this weather I would rather be too cold than too hot.


Lol i hate it to mate, shape of a vest burnt on my skin! Looks silly as feck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lol i hate it to mate, shape of a vest burnt on my skin! Looks silly as feck


Lol I bet it does!!! How's diet today? Wish I was dieting I have no appetite at all in this weather. Got a feeling it will be easy to eat my burgers and bacon soon


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol I bet it does!!! How's diet today? Wish I was dieting I have no appetite at all in this weather. Got a feeling it will be easy to eat my burgers and bacon soon


Beeb good, altgough 3 meals and 3 shakes is not filling. With hardly any carbs to. I want bacone and burgerss! Lucky sod


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Beeb good, altgough 3 meals and 3 shakes is not filling. With hardly any carbs to. I want bacone and burgerss! Lucky sod


How come so many shakes? Is that what Jim has you on?

Haha tough your getting lean fat boy and I'm lean and getting fat lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How come so many shakes? Is that what Jim has you on?
> 
> Haha tough your getting lean fat boy and I'm lean and getting fat lol.


Just what Jim says, like that everyday, mostly pro blends and they taste worse than isolate 

Lmao try calling me fat boy in a months time (il still be fat knowing my luck)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Just what Jim says, like that everyday, mostly pro blends and they taste worse than isolate
> 
> Lmao try calling me fat boy in a months time (il still be fat knowing my luck)


Few months? You will be lean as fcuk in 8 weeks tops n


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Few months? You will be lean as fcuk in 8 weeks tops n


I really hope so


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Eventually fell asleep at 5am, went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 10am


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Eventually fell asleep at 5am, went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 10am


5 in the morning?!? Why? I had an awful night as usual. Too s0dding hot!!!!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 5 in the morning?!? Why? I had an awful night as usual. Too s0dding hot!!!!!!!


No idea mate, everytime i nodded off slightly, id imediately wake back up and be wide awake.

How yoy cope these i have no idea"!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

50mcg of clen from today.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Seem to be drinking a litreof water with every meal just to get tge food down, no apetite cos of the heat


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Full steam ahead for the next 4weeks then its offffff season..mm food.

Me and jim are gunna see were i am in a years time and depending on how i look there maybe a sliggt chance of competing in juniors next year. Not rushing anything either.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs, cardio and abs all conpleted well. Just sick and shaky now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good to hear mate, jim will be amazing to have there if you compete mate.

Be great for us both to do the same show which i think is september next year for me! Would be prepping at the same time and you can tan my 4ss etc backstage


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> good to hear mate, jim will be amazing to have there if you compete mate.
> 
> Be great for us both to do the same show which i think is september next year for me! Would be prepping at the same time and you can tan my 4ss etc backstage


I told him im sticking with for the whole thing, trust him alot tbh.

Its leeds isnt it? If i get a productive off season i think its do able. Only if you tan my ripped ass to


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I told him im sticking with for the whole thing, trust him alot tbh.
> 
> Its leeds isnt it? If i get a productive off season i think its do able. Only if you tan my ripped ass to


Haha deal.

Yeah should be good if you do well off season.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha deal.
> 
> Yeah should be good if you do well off season.


there would be only one bad side to all this, dont think jim would put me on aas until i was 18 

dont think my genetic limit could get me to do well in ukbff, althought i do gain size pretty easily


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> there would be only one bad side to all this, dont think jim would put me on aas until i was 18
> 
> dont think my genetic limit could get me to do well in ukbff, althought i do gain size pretty easily


Leave it a year mate you have untill your 23. Why not concentrate on getting huge for 3 years and them nail it! I envy your dedication at 17 years old mate. I would be a tank by now if i started out at that age


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leave it a year mate you have untill your 23. Why not concentrate on getting huge for 3 years and them nail it! I envy your dedication at 17 years old mate. I would be a tank by now if i started out at that age


good point, see i didnt know it was 23..thought it was alot younger.

how old are you now? your already a tank!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> good point, see i didnt know it was 23..thought it was alot younger.
> 
> how old are you now? your already a tank!


Pretty sure it's 23 mate or 22. @BadAlan will know.

I'm already 26 mate so times running out to get massive while I'm young. Would've been training 9 years by now if started when you have. And imagine if was with jim the whole time. Would be fcuking huge lol. Your going to be awesome by the time your my age.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty sure it's 23 mate or 22. @BadAlan will know.
> 
> I'm already 26 mate so times running out to get massive while I'm young. Would've been training 9 years by now if started when you have. And imagine if was with jim the whole time. Would be fcuking huge lol. Your going to be awesome by the time your my age.


It's 23 mate. Will wasn't able to do it coz he was 24 2 weeks before the finals! Gutting!

Oh and have you seen the classics from Bedford? Think you'd do well in that class next year.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty sure it's 23 mate or 22. @BadAlan will know.
> 
> I'm already 26 mate so times running out to get massive while I'm young. Would've been training 9 years by now if started when you have. And imagine if was with jim the whole time. Would be fcuking huge lol. Your going to be awesome by the time your my age.


i thougt you were younger, that explains the baldness then 

by the time this off seasons done you may look like youve trained 9years, specially with all the p10 supps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> It's 23 mate. Will wasn't able to do it coz he was 24 2 weeks before the finals! Gutting!
> 
> Oh and have you seen the classics from Bedford? Think you'd do well in that class next year.


No mate any links? On the bikini class did you know who competed as I'm sure I saw someone sadie Gibbs who is sponsored by pro-10 but not sure if it was her.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> i thougt you were younger, that explains the baldness then
> 
> by the time this off seasons done you may look like youve trained 9years, specially with all the p10 supps


Yeah hoping so haha every male in my dads side of the family were bald by 30 so it's inevitable for me 

Yeah pro-10 and j really believe musclefood are helping hugely with my goals because I manage diet much much better.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah hoping so haha every male in my dads side of the family were bald by 30 so it's inevitable for me
> 
> Yeah pro-10 and j really believe musclefood are helping hugely with my goals because I manage diet much much better.


still need all my stuff from the 2, will be soon i hope


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate any links? On the bikini class did you know who competed as I'm sure I saw someone sadie Gibbs who is sponsored by pro-10 but not sure if it was her.




Can only find top 3 mate and she didn't place in them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 128201
> 
> 
> Can only find top 3 mate and she didn't place in them


Now I think your taking the p1ss cos the standard looks amazing in that line up?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Now I think your taking the p1ss cos the standard looks amazing in that line up?


Really? Two on left decent, rest are average. You'd do well mate. You were about 74kg at end if cut maybe another 2kg to drop so if you add at least 7 or 8kg you'd be under your limit and easily win that line up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Really? Two on left decent, rest are average. You'd do well mate. You were about 74kg at end if cut maybe another 2kg to drop so if you add at least 7 or 8kg you'd be under your limit and easily win that line up


The left three would make me look silly next to them mate. And doubt I can add as much mass as I would need in only one year.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> The left three would make me look silly next to them mate. And doubt I can add as much mass as I would need in only one year.


Once tan and glaze is on mate it makes a world of difference. Ok mate 8kg if pure muscle is a lot but say 5kg I still think you'd do well. Legs will be biggest and most ripped no doubt. Just bring that chest up and you'd do fine. Jim won't let you down and as you've said this is your life so you'll be dedicated


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Once tan and glaze is on mate it makes a world of difference. Ok mate 8kg if pure muscle is a lot but say 5kg I still think you'd do well. Legs will be biggest and most ripped no doubt. Just bring that chest up and you'd do fine. Jim won't let you down and as you've said this is your life so you'll be dedicated


We shall see how I look next year mate. Luck of the draw who shows up on the day.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

well my legs feel very very sore today, succes!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> We shall see how I look next year mate. Luck of the draw who shows up on the day.


Exactly pal. nobody can predict who's gonna be there on the day. Maybe even me haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

small for now said:


> well my legs feel very very sore today, succes!


I always think signs of a good leg workout! Hate it when i have no DOMS the next day. I trained them last night, threw up twice and they were cramping when i was home. today they are sore so decent workout i think


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I always think signs of a good leg workout! Hate it when i have no DOMS the next day. I trained them last night, threw up twice and they were cramping when i was home. today they are sore so decent workout i think


Im the same, was close to throwing during the half hour cardio with legs like jelly!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I always think signs of a good leg workout! Hate it when i have no DOMS the next day. I trained them last night, threw up twice and they were cramping when i was home. today they are sore so decent workout i think


Do you use electrolytes? I send some to Jim because i hated them and he couldnt believe the difference they made with cramping. Im going to add them into my intra workout shake straight away because hamstrings were cramping that bad during workout yesterday that i could hardly hit full rom on them.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you use electrolytes? I send some to Jim because i hated them and he couldnt believe the difference they made with cramping. Im going to add them into my intra workout shake straight away because hamstrings were cramping that bad during workout yesterday that i could hardly hit full rom on them.


I'm alright through the workout, it seems when i lie on my couch they start, not too bad though. I use the TPW iSurge intra workout which has electrolytes in it as well pal


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I'm alright through the workout, it seems when i lie on my couch they start, not too bad though. I use the TPW iSurge intra workout which has electrolytes in it as well pal


How much has it got in it? I would try adding some post workout then it helps massively with cramps from when i tried it and Jims a massive fan too. Im getting cramps worse than ever in this heat because im sweating so much. Yesterday i could wring my vest, boxers, hoodie and shorts and sweat dripped from it. YUK!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> How much has it got in it? I would try adding some post workout then it helps massively with cramps from when i tried it and Jims a massive fan too. Im getting cramps worse than ever in this heat because im sweating so much. Yesterday i could wring my vest, boxers, hoodie and shorts and sweat dripped from it. YUK!!


Berry Blitz

IBCAA 2:1:1 ratio (Leucine, Isoleucine, Valine)	10g

L Glutamine	3g

Taurine	3g

Beta Alanine	1.8g

L-Citruline	1.5g

Electrolyte Blend (Sodium, Potassium, Calcium, Magnesium)	650mg

N-Acetyl L Carnitine	500mg

Vitamin B6 (as Pyrodoxine)	15mg

Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalmin)	150mcg

Natural Flavouring - Berry

Natural Colouring - Beetroot Red, Anthocyanin

Sweetener (Sucrolose®)

Instantising Agent - Soy Lecithn

Citric Acid


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> You had a hoodie in in this weather!?!


Yeah dont feel comfortable training in a vest of tshirt.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> Jesus!! Not surprised your cramping mate


I get it regardless mate. When i train push for instance and only have vest ill still cramp bad in triceps and chest. Will try the electro's and see how they go on.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Monster calorie free is a life saver, keeps me going cos i cant sleep in the heat i think. Also got a hooded jumper on to avoid t shirt tan lines! Sweating like feck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> I used to *crap* pretty bad playing rugby and stuff like dirolyte always helped me


I hope you didnt just curl one out on the field mate??????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Monster calorie free is a life saver, keeps me going cos i cant sleep in the heat i think. Also got a hooded jumper on to avoid t shirt tan lines! Sweating like feck


I have a litre of sugar free relentless or monster a day mate, sure that must be bad for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mikey81 said:


> Hahaha FFS stupid IPhone!


lo your sick sh1tting in the middle of a rugby match on a field mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have a litre of sugar free relentless or monster a day mate, sure that must be bad for me.


Ive been like that whilst cutting, sure i heard the aspartme in there is so not good for us lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ive been like that whilst cutting, sure i heard the aspartme in there is so not good for us lol


Fcuk it


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Weights were ridiculously low today, all sweaty and well work was pain in tge ass to.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Bcaa raw, 2 shakers off @MatrixNutrition look out for my review tomorow!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

13st 4lbs as of this morning.

Pull tonight, deadlifts are back and my quads are sore still. Might get a prope lat spread up tonight after gym, front lay spreas and a side shot.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> 13st 4lbs as of this morning.
> 
> Pull tonight, deadlifts are back and my quads are sore still. Might get a prope lat spread up tonight after gym, front lay spreas and a side shot.


God lad, might aswel document progression with pictures and correct posing. Ya missus take the pics?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> God lad, might aswel document progression with pictures and correct posing. Ya missus take the pics?


She will be, i noticed development in quads in terms of cuts and so did she but as soon as a pictures taken thet look worse than ever cos there so flipping white


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> She will be, i noticed development in quads in terms of cuts and so did she but as soon as a pictures taken thet look worse than ever cos there so flipping white


Get a tan ya bl00dy albino


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

On the excercises i managed to get done i was up on weights and reps. Long story cut short..missed cardio and 1 excercise.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs tonight and cant wait! Off out foe yet another birthday party.. Ill have my 3 shakes and water only with me. Such a good boy!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Took little sister to see Monsters University..what a load of crap!

Hobbling about with severe DOMs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Took little sister to see Monsters University..what a load of crap!
> 
> Hobbling about with severe DOMs.


Haha. You went to the party then? Any good?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. You went to the party then? Any good?


Yeah managed to do both gym and the party. Nope was bored to fvck lol. You doing out today? Or hiding from the sun.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah managed to do both gym and the party. Nope was bored to fvck lol. You doing out today? Or hiding from the sun.


Lol ill be the same at wedding do in 4 weeks  don't wanna go.

Hiding mate. Hating it like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol ill be the same at wedding do in 4 weeks  don't wanna go.
> 
> Hiding mate. Hating it like you wouldn't believe.


I have a 'secret' wedding in 2 lol.

You not very sociable?

So when you and leane go away...were the fck you going? Alaska or the north pole.. Or is holiday weather aloud to be good? Lmfaoo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I have a 'secret' wedding in 2 lol.
> 
> You not very sociable?
> 
> So when you and leane go away...were the fck you going? Alaska or the north pole.. Or is holiday weather aloud to be good? Lmfaoo


Not very sociable at all no. Unless its like minded people into training etc and it isn't its everyone from work and I never ever want to mix work life and social life especially when out and drinking.

Nah holiday it seems to be ok doesn't it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not very sociable at all no. Unless its like minded people into training etc and it isn't its everyone from work and I never ever want to mix work life and social life especially when out and drinking.
> 
> Nah holiday it seems to be ok doesn't it.


Sounds reasonable then, i cant even make a conversation with someone about training..mainly as i worry they cant understand me lol.

Im paying the hotel off in a week or 2, coming across money easy to.

Also got to fork money out for a half sleeve cover up and one to be re done. (yes im only happy with 1 tattoo, others make me feel sick as there badly done).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Sounds reasonable then, i cant even make a conversation with someone about training..mainly as i worry they cant understand me lol.
> 
> Im paying the hotel off in a week or 2, coming across money easy to.
> 
> Also got to fork money out for a half sleeve cover up and one to be re done. (yes im only happy with 1 tattoo, others make me feel sick as there badly done).


Nice one mate at least it booked then eh.

Fcuk tattoos I have one on calf and regret that. Silly dragon.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate at least it booked then eh.
> 
> Fcuk tattoos I have one on calf and regret that. Silly dragon.


Yeah then ill get tickets or pay train.

I have to get them covered up with color..was thinking dragon lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah then ill get tickets or pay train.
> 
> I have to get them covered up with color..was thinking dragon lol


Excellent mate. Looking forward to it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Off to do push, air con is fixed in there to so shouldnt be as warm.. Hoodie on, headphones in and i WILL do better than my last push session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Off to do push, air con is fixed in there to so shouldnt be as warm.. Hoodie on, headphones in and i WILL do better than my last push session.


You fcuking better or me and Jim will kick your 4ss in october!!! lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You fcuking better or me and Jim will kick your 4ss in october!!! lol.


I done it gooood! Numbers up on every lift, reps more controlled than ever! Loved every rep of that session, even cardio was a breeze to.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I done it gooood! Numbers up on every lift, reps more controlled than ever! Loved every rep of that session, even cardio was a breeze to.


Good stuff mate, thats what i like to hear!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate, thats what i like to hear!


I think ive gained a little water over past few days due to lack of fluids


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I think ive gained a little water over past few days due to lack of fluids


Likewise mate. Im really struggling to get fluids in.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Likewise mate. Im really struggling to get fluids in.


I hqte it, im forcibg water down and makes me feel sick but i gotta do it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I hqte it, im forcibg water down and makes me feel sick but i gotta do it.


try 12 litres in a fcuking day, thats was hard and it followed 8, 8, 10, 10 a day.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Im gunna enjoy my rest day, bodys in bits! Although something eierd keeps happening..everytime i breath in i get light headed/dizzy and my finger tips go dead.. Very eierd.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Im gunna enjoy my rest day, bodys in bits! Although something eierd keeps happening..everytime i breath in i get light headed/dizzy and my finger tips go dead.. Very eierd.


go to docs mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> go to docs mate.


There tomorow, mine are useless cvnts though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> There tomorow, mine are useless cvnts though


they all are. Ive put my back out again mate, thinking it could just be a trapped nerve as i get a shooting pain all the way from lower left back up to neck when stretched or moving. nightmare!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> they all are. Ive put my back out again mate, thinking it could just be a trapped nerve as i get a shooting pain all the way from lower left back up to neck when stretched or moving. nightmare!


Bad stuff mate, rest up!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Bad stuff mate, rest up!


I think i done it foam rolling or when leanne done some deep tissue on it. Seems better today though mate, done some stretching and feels like its released it a bit.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think i done it foam rolling or when leanne done some deep tissue on it. Seems better today though mate, done some stretching and feels like its released it a bit.


Good to see its getting bettrr, i honestly cant believe how painful mines been today. Promised my grandad to do his garden (big one it us to) and i still did it but was super hard on tge back.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Good to see its getting bettrr, i honestly cant believe how painful mines been today. Promised my grandad to do his garden (big one it us to) and i still did it but was super hard on tge back.


I couldn't have done that mate. Mines bad just picking something up off the floor.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I couldn't have done that mate. Mines bad just picking something up off the floor.


Im regretting it now mind cant mive properly


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

13st as of this morning.

21lbs down.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Jims ridiculously hard leg sessions mixed with bad heat and broken air con... Equals me beibg sick and dizzy after 2nd excercise but i finished with intensity and pride. Up on everything!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Jims ridiculously hard leg sessions mixed with bad heat and broken air con... Equals me beibg sick and dizzy after 2nd excercise but i finished with intensity and pride. Up on everything!!


Great stuff mate!!! And excellent news on the weight loss thats mad! fire us some pics over on whatsapp.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

How did you get on at the doc's mate?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great stuff mate!!! And excellent news on the weight loss thats mad! fire us some pics over on whatsapp.


I can feel abs under fat but theyre a long way off but im hqppy with the weight loss, ill see what i can do, tashas gonna take them so my legs will be out lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I can feel abs under fat but theyre a long way off but im hqppy with the weight loss, ill see what i can do, tashas gonna take them so my legs will be out lol


Ok mate, be good to see progress. Keep going mate, remember i was only 11.7 when full dieted and depleted.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok mate, be good to see progress. Keep going mate, remember i was only 11.7 when full dieted and depleted.


The change isnt as good as it sounds sadly lol. Thats what keep thinking tbh, still looked big fully dieted!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> The change isnt as good as it sounds sadly lol. Thats what keep thinking tbh, still looked big fully dieted!!


Keep going then mate. You have a deadline for when diets over?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Keep going then mate. You have a deadline for when diets over?


Not that i know of mate, im happy to go on til both me and Jim are happy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Not that i know of mate, im happy to go on til both me and Jim are happy.


Ah thats good then. Must be looking forward to gaining again though?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah thats good then. Must be looking forward to gaining again though?


Oh i am very much, i feel so small


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Oh i am very much, i feel so small


Thats because your at that annoying point in a diet where your neither really lean nor big and full. Its rubbish that point, best when you start to look really lean and end up looking bigger even though so much lighter.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday was push, all weights and reps same as monday apart from pec dec wire snapping and nearly taking my pec/arm with it.

Cardio this morning was hiit.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Bloody hell mate.!.! That's not good on the cable is it...... It's all that weight your shifting!!

Good progress by the way, I'm currently in the same situation as you. Under Jims guidance too.!.!. :thumb:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Spragga said:


> Bloody hell mate.!.! That's not good on the cable is it...... It's all that weight your shifting!!
> 
> Good progress by the way, I'm currently in the same situation as you. Under Jims guidance too.!.!. :thumb:


Was only light to, **** myself when it happened!!

I just finished yoyr journal to.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

The boss has upped my cardio and dropped cals since ive been 13st since wednesday.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got 150kg x11 on deads.. Fvck me i surprised myself alot! Thats 8 more than ive EVER done. Wooooo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Got 150kg x11 on deads.. Fvck me i surprised myself alot! Thats 8 more than ive EVER done. Wooooo


Smashing personal bests while dieting. Doesn't get better than that mate!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Smashing personal bests while dieting. Doesn't get better than that mate!!


And to make my day better my work trousers are now to big on the waist with a belt on... I also seen a tear drop in my quads this morning, im coming after you!! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Told you things will start changing soon bring it on b1tch ill start trainingine harder now!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Told you things will start changing soon bring it on b1tch ill start trainingine harder now!


And im only gunna change more.

I reckon one of your quads are bigger than both of mine, best get them trained 3 times a week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> And im only gunna change more.
> 
> I reckon one of your quads are bigger than both of mine, best get them trained 3 times a week


Your young mate. When your my age you'll be an ifbb pro lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your young mate. When your my age you'll be an ifbb pro lol


Lmfaoo i wish, i only want to compete at the brits and i think id be happy with that and a decent placement


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lmfaoo i wish, i only want to compete at the brits and i think id be happy with that and a decent placement


That's my goal. Maybe one day. Can't see it though.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's my goal. Maybe one day. Can't see it though.


I can, your ahead of a few in the first timers already, your shoulders and legs could be a winner for you. Bring that chest up and youl blow wway many.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I can, your ahead of a few in the first timers already, your shoulders and legs could be a winner for you. Bring that chest up and youl blow wway many.


Hope so. Chests just utterly pathetic but jim changed routine round yesterday and although I went lighter the pump was great. I was to concentrate on contracting the muscle through the while movement and then squeeze at peak contraction. Felt good.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope so. Chests just utterly pathetic but jim changed routine round yesterday and although I went lighter the pump was great. I was to concentrate on contracting the muscle through the while movement and then squeeze at peak contraction. Felt good.


I wouldnt sat pathetic lol.

Sounds good, im hitting this diet hard for.the next 2weeks(his idea) so i think this might becthe end of a diet


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Waited all mornibg for this!!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

small for now said:


> Got 150kg x11 on deads.. Fvck me i surprised myself alot! Thats 8 more than ive EVER done. Wooooo


Great lifting mate!!!! and on lower carbs?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spragga said:


> Great lifting mate!!!! and on lower carbs?


It's a hell of alot more than I could ever do with my glass back. Remember hitting 200 x 5 I reckon he will beat that when bulking. And his age too. Little big cvnt! Lol


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's a hell of alot more than I could ever do with my glass back. Remember hitting 200 x 5 I reckon he will beat that when bulking. And his age too. Little big cvnt! Lol


Lol...... I'm getting weaker the more weight I lose. But tbh I'm not in for the numbers, I just want to get freaky big.!.!. Lol.!.!.! That's for the next couple of years though mate. Got to keep loosing the timber.

I was happy at dead lifting 150 x 10 loll pi$$ poor really.!.!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spragga said:


> Lol...... I'm getting weaker the more weight I lose. But tbh I'm not in for the numbers, I just want to get freaky big.!.!. Lol.!.!.! That's for the next couple of years though mate. Got to keep loosing the timber.
> 
> I was happy at dead lifting 150 x 10 loll pi$$ poor really.!.!


It's not its good lifting. Yeah I want to get massive it just doesn't happen?!!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's not its good lifting. Yeah I want to get massive it just doesn't happen?!!


You need to look in a mirror brother.!.!.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spragga said:


> You need to look in a mirror brother.!.!.


Lol I'm far far far from massive. Wanna be 13 stone really lean and dry.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Was legs last night, was fun until i remembered about 45mins cardio... My legs were destroyed to, walking like i **** mysrlf!

However 12st 10!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Was legs last night, was fun until i remembered about 45mins cardio... My legs were destroyed to, walking like i **** mysrlf!
> 
> However 12st 10!!!


Good lad. Great peogress.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good lad. Great peogress.


Thanks mate, love handles are slowly going!!

Booked in for 4 hours next week for forearm cover up..Get all lining done. This is ehat im getting, not many will like it but its for me so who cares lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it but not the colour. Would be nice I'm black and grey.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I like it but not the colour. Would be nice I'm black and grey.


I wanted bblack abd grey but it wouldbt of covered my mess up lol.

Costing me a few hundred like, 12 hours in total


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I wanted bblack abd grey but it wouldbt of covered my mess up lol.
> 
> Costing me a few hundred like, 12 hours in total


Fcuk that I would cry. I hated having the piece of garbage tattoo on my calf they had to get fans on me I was sweating that much. I was sick 3 times just crossing the road to go in, my dad was in stitches laughing at me. Good times lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that I would cry. I hated having the piece of garbage tattoo on my calf they had to get fans on me I was sweating that much. I was sick 3 times just crossing the road to go in, my dad was in stitches laughing at me. Good times lol.


I enjoy it, soothing. Lol sounds good. Thought of having it lazered?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I enjoy it, soothing. Lol sounds good. Thought of having it lazered?


Nahhhh can't be bothered with that and it'll only leave a scar anyway. I have seen something I want to get done to cover it. After I have competed though as its a full calf piece.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nahhhh can't be bothered with that and it'll only leave a scar anyway. I have seen something I want to get done to cover it. After I have competed though as its a full calf piece.


Ment to be really painful to, what is it?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

How's everything going in here mate?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Spragga said:


> How's everything going in here mate?


painful mate, very painful. These sets are a killer on low carbs. hows you?

training update - have completed all this weeks routine, cardio is done and to top it off i have a ab outline. On the non training update i have changed my tattoo...going for a wu tang clan style halve sleeve!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> painful mate, very painful. These sets are a killer on low carbs. hows you?
> 
> training update - have completed all this weeks routine, cardio is done and to top it off i have a ab outline. On the non training update i have changed my tattoo...going for a wu tang clan style halve sleeve!


Wu tang clan???? Sounds racist.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wu tang clan???? Sounds racist.


theyre a black rap group, been around longer than i have lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> theyre a black rap group, been around longer than i have lol


A black rap group logo on an alibino, hmmmmmmm not sure that's gonna be the best look lol. Go for something you won't regret b


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

havent updated for a while but all is going well, have a ham/split to.

legs tonight, cant wait. im also in torturr at work.. everyones eating footlongs! **** sake.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

haven't checked in on you for time lad, how's everything?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA, their always eating cakes where i work! And ice creams!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> haven't checked in on you for time lad, how's everything?


things couldnt be better mate, looking good in the avi to!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, their always eating cakes where i work! And ice creams!!!


tgey purposely torment ment me with it to!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> tgey purposely torment ment me with it to!!


Torment them back with your ripped abs when you get there mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Torment them back with your ripped abs when you get there mate.


thats what im waitng to do!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

25lbs down


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your posings w4nk!! Lol. Get tash to take the pics ffs. Lol.

Good going mate plenty more to go but good progress in the time frame.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> things couldnt be better mate, looking good in the avi to!


im so glad to hear mate, and cheers man


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

everythings going good now, changing from PPL though sooon.

Weight is down yet again, 12st 8lbs. Yes i look and feel like death but its all gunna be worth it!!

Morning fasted cardio done, off tonight so ill rest up in bed i think.

Still cant thank Jim enough for the way he answers all my questions and @Suprakill4 to. Get these abs out and then hopefully begin putting size on!

PS i also feel like robbing KFC


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> everythings going good now, changing from PPL though sooon.
> 
> Weight is down yet again, 12st 8lbs. Yes i look and feel like death but its all gunna be worth it!!
> 
> ...


Why you changing from ppl?

Yeah Jims not bad for a sarcastic pr1ck is he


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why you changing from ppl?
> 
> Yeah Jims not bad for a sarcastic pr1ck is he


dont seem to enjoy it as much as a 5day split.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> dont seem to enjoy it as much as a 5day split.


ah ok, i much prefer it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

lucky enough to get an extra long dinner so i got the gym done, 5 hour sitting tonight with Inklined.

Also debating on getting a chest piece done (portrait) but worried about it looking funny once ive grew as i know portraits can change unlike most others.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

been so slack with updating, gunna pull me finger out!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> lucky enough to get an extra long dinner so i got the gym done, 5 hour sitting tonight with Inklined.
> 
> Also debating on getting a chest piece done (portrait) but worried about it looking funny once ive grew as i know portraits can change unlike most others.


Don't do it!!! Your young mate ffs why cover up with all thes tattoos!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't do it!!! Your young mate ffs why cover up with all thes tattoos!


i didnt end up getting a cover up, started a new sleeve lol.

i want my neck doing!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> i didnt end up getting a cover up, started a new sleeve lol.
> 
> i want my neck doing!!


Fcuk that mate you'll prob struggle getting jobs if necks all covered in tattoos. Why no wait until older to make a wise decision lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that mate you'll prob struggle getting jobs if necks all covered in tattoos. Why no wait until older to make a wise decision lol


good poibt mate, im stopping at 2 sleeves anyhow for competing reasons. Then im already planning a body suit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> good poibt mate, im stopping at 2 sleeves anyhow for competing reasons. Then im already planning a body suit


Body suit? Ffs mate gonna look like bl00dy mystique from xmen.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Body suit? Ffs mate gonna look like bl00dy mystique from xmen.


with all the blue id be getting.. it is possible!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gonna end up looking like this lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Gonna end up looking like this lol
> 
> View attachment 132037


maybe with a longer beard and better body


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> maybe with a longer beard and better body


Should fcuking hope so lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

got really bad calf cramp saturday and today it still feels really tender with a bit of pain.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> got really bad calf cramp saturday and today it still feels really tender with a bit of pain.


Pussy!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

just occured to me that im doing an aprenticeship in sometging that doesnt interest me in slightest. Plus im far to clumsy for a skilled job.

think i need to look elsewhere but have no idea were to start.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> just occured to me that im doing an aprenticeship in sometging that doesnt interest me in slightest. Plus im far to clumsy for a skilled job.
> 
> think i need to look elsewhere but have no idea were to start.


Whats your apprenticeship in? Do something that is paid well and something with constant work. Call centre work is garbage.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats your apprenticeship in? Do something that is paid well and something with constant work. Call centre work is garbage.


Joinery, boring, 2.19 a hour.

id take that right now, barely any work for me but i gotta show up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

£2.19 an hour lol. Jesus thats terrible!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> £2.19 an hour lol. Jesus thats terrible!


its tge going rate of aprenticeships.

done 18 weeks at a tenner a week.

few weeks on 60 a week and now 98. not worth working 43hours a week for


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

well ive worked three days now 7-10.30. No extra pay or anything.

however i have been offered afull time job after my level 2 with a company with 5days a week, 10er a hour. Notvto bad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> well ive worked three days now 7-10.30. No extra pay or anything.
> 
> however i have been offered afull time job after my level 2 with a company with 5days a week, 10er a hour. Notvto bad.


That's great news mate well done!!! Must've impressed them?

How's diet going? Jim happy with results?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's great news mate well done!!! Must've impressed them?
> 
> How's diet going? Jim happy with results?


think i have mate, got 5month work expierience left with them and then 3months back in training centre then il be with them permantly. Gives me more motivation to carry on and learn! without moanin about it.

i think he is, was pleased with legs especially. got 4 weeks diet left then we are planning to grow. cant wait!! barely ate for 3days though but gym understands and said work comes first. no gym either


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> think i have mate, got 5month work expierience left with them and then 3months back in training centre then il be with them permantly. Gives me more motivation to carry on and learn! without moanin about it.
> 
> i think he is, was pleased with legs especially. got 4 weeks diet left then we are planning to grow. cant wait!! barely ate for 3days though but gym understands and said work comes first. no gym either


Fcuk that!!!!! Get the food in you!! Lol. Shame I can't take my own advice.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that!!!!! Get the food in you!! Lol. Shame I can't take my own advice.


wish i could mate! still no apetite then?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> wish i could mate! still no apetite then?


Nope. Naff all mate I'm honestly completely fed up of bodybuilding and everything about it. A week off hasn't even helped.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope. Naff all mate I'm honestly completely fed up of bodybuilding and everything about it. A week off hasn't even helped.


feck thats **** mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

finally a day not spent late at work!!

for the past few days ive felt sory for myself and ****ed over for not training. Now tginking about it i feel more for @Milky . tough month hes had and i complain about 4!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

small for now said:


> finally a day not spent late at work!!
> 
> for the past few days ive felt sory for myself and ****ed over for not training. Now tginking about it i feel more for @Milky . tough month hes had and i complain about 4!!


Mate its killed me. Absolutely zombied l am, cant even think right.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

right jumped on the scales this morning after a morning **** and was under 12st. what the actual fook?

still look tubby, 2 morning abs sometimes and all my clothes look 2 sizes to big!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> right jumped on the scales this morning after a morning **** and was under 12st. what the actual fook?
> 
> still look tubby, 2 morning abs sometimes and all my clothes look 2 sizes to big!


It's cos your flat. I was only 11 something when finished diet but within weeks was over 13 yet still lean. Don't worry about weight.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's cos your flat. I was only 11 something when finished diet but within weeks was over 13 yet still lean. Don't worry about weight.


got me down a little actually mate, just realised how fat i really am.

11.13 with no abs has killed me but will ignore scales from now on me thinks.

training toniggt, new training regime!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> got me down a little actually mate, just realised how fat i really am.
> 
> 11.13 with no abs has killed me but will ignore scales from now on me thinks.
> 
> training toniggt, new training regime!!


when did you get new training programme? The fat bald pr1ck better send me my new one before 5 today lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> when did you get new training programme? The fat bald pr1ck better send me my new one before 5 today lol.


last week i think, hes bald? tgought he was ginger


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> last week i think, hes bald? tgought he was ginger


He is both lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

fuark to massively intense sessions done now. going really well, getting happier! stomachs shrinking inside and fats dropping off outside! couldny be happier for now.

on a side note i need to stop borrowing money.

still got brits tickets/train to pay.

450 on 3 days tattooing.

180 on a protein order.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> fuark to massively intense sessions done now. going really well, getting happier! stomachs shrinking inside and fats dropping off outside! couldny be happier for now.
> 
> on a side note i need to stop borrowing money.
> 
> ...


Couldn't be happier? Was fcuking whining yesterday lol. Well done mate.

Giant sets and drop sets?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Couldn't be happier? Was fcuking whining yesterday lol. Well done mate.
> 
> Giant sets and drop sets?


if i keep sway from scales im happy! getting compliments of how bigger the weight loss makes me look.

just alot of rp's and dc stretches.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

tonigh was shoulders.

smith shoulder press - 60kg x12 was most i done, never did this before eitger.

lat raises - 17.5kg x12

facepulls - 102.5kg x12

and i know my posings is reallly bad, i also have no bicep at all but heres a pic


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Missed lass few days for work, foods been **** but low. Few lbs of water on.

Allll meals prepped for morning, even hqve cereal bagged for pwo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate you've got nice lats there. Get in! Leaning out nicely on your back too. Why you fcuking about on diet? Should be 100% nailed every day on the cut.

We are training at Gary Lister's gym when you come down then maybe. 4 x Mr Universe. Legs I reckon we should do the mondaybbefore you leave rather than the Friday when you get here otherwise we all won't be able to walk at the Brits lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you still 17 mate? When your my age you will be a fcuking right lump!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate you've got nice lats there. Get in! Leaning out nicely on your back too. Why you fcuking about on diet? Should be 100% nailed every day on the cut.
> 
> We are training at Gary Lister's gym when you come down then maybe. 4 x Mr Universe. Legs I reckon we should do the mondaybbefore you leave rather than the Friday when you get here otherwise we all won't be able to walk at the Brits lol.


By **** I dont mean sweet stuff, I mean more already cooked chicken that randomly was loaded wirh carbs from iceland. Didnt know til yestersay lol.

Cheers mate, back seems small now though. Yeah legs on monday is the goood way.

And yes im still 17, only turned it in march.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> By **** I dont mean sweet stuff, I mean more already cooked chicken that randomly was loaded wirh carbs from iceland. Didnt know til yestersay lol.
> 
> Cheers mate, back seems small now though. Yeah legs on monday is the goood way.
> 
> And yes im still 17, only turned it in march.


Iceland? Get fresh meat ffs lol.

Fcuking crazy it's madness to see a 17 year old doing this commitment mate. Gonna be an absolute machine when in a good 5 years. Best get this stupid wrist sorted and up my game eh.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Iceland? Get fresh meat ffs lol.
> 
> Fcuking crazy it's madness to see a 17 year old doing this commitment mate. Gonna be an absolute machine when in a good 5 years. Best get this stupid wrist sorted and up my game eh.


Lol I normally do.

Yeah get your wrist sotlrted for october atleast!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lol I normally do.
> 
> Yeah get your wrist sotlrted for october atleast!!


Yeah trying mate, ****ed if its not done by october!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest monday.

Low incline smith - 60kg

Pec dec - 50kg

Dips bodyweiggt failure x2

Back today.

Wide grip chins - 13 reps pb

Low cable row - 100kg x13 pb.

Deads to 100kg. Back still off.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Food spot on again, day by day I become more beaten by this diet BUT I think of being lean, easier base ro build to build from and then get my trunks on and step on stage. Excites me, ages away but I can still be excited, right?

Shoulder day, still playing with weights on smith shoulder press so I can find my right weight easier.

Shoulder smith press - 70kg x13

Lateral raise - 15kg x13

Facepulls - 50kg went to complete failure last set.

Im frieddd now, hunfry to.

2mins cardio left and then my pwo shake and carbs. Mmmmmm


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Arma yesterday.

Seates curla upto 15kg

Alternatinf db curl upto 17.5kg

Bicep stretch.

CGBP upto 80kg

Tricep extension stretch.

Tricep cable pushdown upto 100kg

Everything for aeast 12 reps.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

First time in a while ive completed a full week. Went to doegs before work.

Calf press upto 150kg x21(failure)

Standing calf raise 100kg x20 (failure)

Laying l3g curl upto 30kg x20

Leg preas 150kg x20 (failure)

Leg extensions 30kg x12

Squats were last cos smith was took and have no racks here - 60kg to failure now I am completely ****ed.

Im enjoying making the weight irrelevant and focusing on more contraction. Could bare catdio yet so ill go back later for it, I feeeel so sick.

Ps. I have a humongous ass.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

How ive managed 11litees of water bu 2.20pm ill never know... least I feel full and dont wanna eat crqp


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Low incline amith - 70kg x12

Cable x over - 30kg x12

Dipa to failure.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Back day, I love this day!

Wide grip chins upro 11reps

Benr over rows - 60kg x18

Low cable row - 80kg x12

I get ro swap deads for rows whenever I feel my back going, never gets bothered by squats now and rows are more yates.

Heres a pic from sunday. Doesnt show progress that well plus I drank 60quids worth of alcohol the night before.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So diet continues and cant imagaine the fat going anytime soon. Been working dor paat dfew days and had no gym.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's bloody strong on smith shoulder press mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's bloody strong on smith shoulder press mate!


Cheers k, theyre RP sets to.

Well today I recieved. I can see mpre food but still a deficit theyre. Sooo looking for to it.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Sub'd


Thanks, was watching you on the 10weem comp. Done good mate!

Hit the 3stone loss mark this morning, changing by the day now! Im happy I kept the strength I had. Still a fatty but veins on lower lats and near ribs and obliques


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Thanks, was watching you on the 10weem comp. Done good mate!
> 
> Hit the 3stone loss mark this morning, changing by the day now! Im happy I kept the strength I had. Still a fatty but veins on lower lats and near ribs and obliques


Can you do the truffle shuffle like him from the goonies lol.

Doing great, keep it up!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can you do the truffle shuffle like him from the goonies lol.
> 
> Doing great, keep it up!


Wierd thing is I just tried! And no I cant lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

small for now said:


> Thanks, was watching you on the 10weem comp. Done good mate!
> 
> Hit the 3stone loss mark this morning, changing by the day now! Im happy I kept the strength I had. Still a fatty but veins on lower lats and near ribs and obliques


Cheers fella. Good luck with your goals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Wierd thing is I just tried! And no I cant lol


HAHAHA as if you tried it LMAO!

Mate have you booked your train tickets yet?

If not the station you want is Wombwell but if there isnt a direct train there, you can prob get one direct to Barnsley or Sheffield and i can pick you both up and Jim aswel and drop you off when going home.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAHA as if you tried it LMAO!
> 
> Mate have you booked your train tickets yet?
> 
> If not the station you want is Wombwell but if there isnt a direct train there, you can prob get one direct to Barnsley or Sheffield and i can pick you both up and Jim aswel and drop you off when going home.


Was an epic fail.

They gettinf booked thursday and theres trains straight to wombwell. 104 £ first class for the two adults which isnt bad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Was an epic fail.
> 
> They gettinf booked thursday and theres trains straight to wombwell. 104 £ first class for the two adults which isnt bad.


Is that for both ways? Nice one, wombwell is only down the road from me.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is that for both ways? Nice one, wombwell is only down the road from me.


Yeah return for monday. I remember you saying so I made sure I got that one.

Is jim coming alone?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yeah return for monday. I remember you saying so I made sure I got that one.
> 
> Is jim coming alone?


Nice one thats a good deal mate!!

Yeah Jims coming on his own mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one thats a good deal mate!!
> 
> Yeah Jims coming on his own mate.


Does he know what time he arrives?

Can try and match so its easier.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Does he know what time he arrives?
> 
> Can try and match so its easier.


No idea yet mate ill ask him. Hoping he can get a direct train to Wombwell but doubt it from London.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> No idea yet mate ill ask him. Hoping he can get a direct train to Wombwell but doubt it from London.


The one ill get goes through wombwell onto london I think.

Training done, weighta were pathetic but reps were controlled.

Incline smith - upto 60kg x15

Pec dex - 40kg x20 odd.

Dips to failure twice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> The one ill get goes through wombwell onto london I think.
> 
> Training done, weighta were pathetic but reps were controlled.
> 
> ...


He will prob be able to get a wombwell one then. Sorted!

You doing a routine where its just chest on a workout then?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> He will prob be able to get a wombwell one then. Sorted!
> 
> You doing a routine where its just chest on a workout then?


Good stuff.

Yeah its 5 days. Chest/back/arms/shoulders/legs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Yeah its 5 days. Chest/back/arms/shoulders/legs


Wow, i couldnt do 5 days no chance. 4 is enough for me and thats more than what my ppl was.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, i couldnt do 5 days no chance. 4 is enough for me and thats more than what my ppl was.


I could cope with having to train a muscle twice a week on the 4th day. Low calories made mt recovery poop and made me do crap on the 4th day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I could cope with having to train a muscle twice a week on the 4th day. Low calories made mt recovery poop and made me do crap on the 4th day.


My recovery seems non existant at the minute with the time off i had from training and no 'supplements'. Horrendous actually.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> My recovery seems non existant at the minute with the time off i had from training and no 'supplements'. Horrendous actually.


Not surprised mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Im so hungry right now, not sure if I can make gym tonight as im quite far away at work. I will get 45 minutes cardio done at home anyhow.

Im more determined than ever to do this just so I can eat more food!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Back day, so fun!

WG chins - 3 sets of twelve followed my the stretch.

BB rows - 60kg x13 and then 100kg x9. PB for me at that weight, wanted a another one but just wasnt there.

Low cable row upto 105kg x12.

Done, cardio is happeninf as I type.

Thia cuts becoming less of a diet and more of my normal way of living so it makes it easy. I lve also over calculates my weeks with jim. This is only my 9th week which I was surprised and chuffed at my 3stone loss in that time.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So yesterday I was ill and still am today.

****ing fell asleep in work yesterday numerous of times ans gpt bollocked.

Missed gym and had my night in bed, can see today being the same as I havent slept most pf night.

I just wanna train, eat my diet and become lean. All I want at the minute.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Was guven day off today, sat in the van and within 2minutes I was sent home.

Havent lwft bed since.

Im also so ****ing sick of random bruises apearing! !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Random bruises?

You feeling ill still then? Whats your supplementation?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Random bruises?
> 
> You feeling ill still then? Whats your supplementation?


Yeah mate, 1 goes ans a new 1 pops up ans I never knock myself.

Yeah in bed ill now.

Just my protein/vits/oils/creatinibe & glutamine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vitamin c?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Vitamin c?


Yeah 4 to 5g a day.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Been to docs juat now. Got a chest xray monday and 6 samples of blood tests on Friday.WTF ans some tablets for now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just under a year agoo


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest monday, gym empty so me happy.

Low incline - 70kg x15 75kg x12 75kg x11 RP

Pec dec made wqy down from 60kg.

Dips two sets of failure. Still love hate relationship.

Cardio now ran out of yohimbine this morning so not using any fat burners now.

Xray done earlier, gotta wait for results but woman at cafe went and made me chicken and rice with right measurements. Didnt even ask she just asked if I lifted ans went feom there.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday back.

Wg chins - 12, 8 & 6 I will get all 12s soon!!

Benr over row upto 80kg x16

Low cable row - 80kg x alot.

Just struggled to eat 50g ans 150g chicken, couldnt even fini Yesterday back.

Wg chins - 12, 8 & 6 I will get all 12s soon!!

Benr over row upto 80kg x16

Low cable row - 80kg x alot.

Just struggled to eat 50g rice ans 150g chicken, couldnt even finish half as im just not hungry and well lets say ots boring as **** cold and made mw feel like vomiting.

Shoulders tonight, cant wait. sh half as im just not hungry and well lets say ots boring as **** cold and made mw feel like vomiting.

Shoulders tonight, cant wait.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats fcuking awesome that she went and made your meal up!! She must know how important a diet is to someone who trains then.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You would laugh at me doing chins yesterday, couldnt even get to 6 ffs lol and thats close grip too.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats fcuking awesome that she went and made your meal up!! She must know how important a diet is to someone who trains then.


Was buzzing when ahe done it!!

Should of seen me doing 1 chin this time last year.....

Dilema for me. Do I order supps or the new GTA..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say supps but i do have it on pre order. You got xboX?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would say supps but i do have it on pre order. You got xboX?


I think supps won like.. lucky cvnt totally forgot me! And yerp, you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah mate add me on live. Suprakill4


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulder smit press 6pkg x12, 12 & 14

Lat raises - upto 15kg x12

Facepulls around 50kg x13

Justbwasnt feeling it tonight, was up for it earlier and my tiredness took over. Girlfriend has a wierd obsession with drawing round bodybuildrs to make them look like a cloud... any one want a woman?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Shoulder smit press 6pkg x12, 12 & 14
> 
> Lat raises - upto 15kg x12
> 
> ...


After seeing the pics yes please.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> After seeing the pics yes please.


Ill trade for Bella the meercat..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ill trade for Bella the meercat..


Hmmm that's a hard one. I doubt tash can give cuddles as nice as bella.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmm that's a hard one. I doubt tash can give cuddles as nice as bella.


You maybe wrong.. I want a cat now.

PS she also drew around you..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you mean draws round bodybuilders tk make em look like clouds?

Hope it wasnt the pic with my bum out lol.

Yeah I love cats mate but if you get one, pay good money for a good breed like we did with bella. She was only £110 but her mum was a pure breed BSH and dad pure bread Benghal.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you mean draws round bodybuilders tk make em look like clouds?
> 
> Hope it wasnt the pic with my bum out lol.
> 
> Yeah I love cats mate but if you get one, pay good money for a good breed like we did with bella. She was only £110 but her mum was a pure breed BSH and dad pure bread Benghal.


Ill whatsapp yoy now with it.

Would love one when theae dogs go but nanna hates them, when I move out I think id get one. Seem very friendly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Ill whatsapp yoy now with it.
> 
> Would love one when theae dogs go but nanna hates them, when I move out I think id get one. Seem very friendly.


Do you live with your nan then?

Yeah my cats are awesome. The white one Lola isn't lovey though like bella.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you live with your nan then?
> 
> Yeah my cats are awesome. The white one Lola isn't lovey though like bella.


Yes for as lomg as I can remember.

How many more you have!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Yes for as lomg as I can remember.
> 
> How many more you have!?


Just bella and Lola mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Really nees to give myself a good kick up the ass. Startinf to feel like am loosing focus and my aim which is not what I nees right now. Just feeel fat loss is slowing, it doeant feel to good with me being ao small now..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

shut the fcuk up and have a word with yourself. No losing focus!!!!!!!!!!!! Stick to what the plan is and then add size after. Easy.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> shut the fcuk up and have a word with yourself. No losing focus!!!!!!!!!!!! Stick to what the plan is and then add size after. Easy.


I guess I just want to run before I can walk.. however arms will get a good one tonight! It aint gonna get in my way.. plua there under 14 inch now so I best get plodding


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> I guess I just want to run before I can walk.. however arms will get a good one tonight! It aint gonna get in my way.. plua there under 14 inch now so I best get plodding


Exactly. Get the bodyfat off, start bluking from a good lean starting point. Who gives a sh1t what you look like right now, on a cut your at that point where your neither ripped, nor big and fulll. I hated that part of my diet but soon got lean and then rebounded well so was full and lean and in a miles better position than i was for a bulk.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Arms laat night.

Seated db curl upto 17.5kg x12

Alternating db curl upto 2okg x12

CG press upto 80kg x12

Pushdowns upto 80kg for many.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Legs eaelier was fun!!

Standing calf raise drop set from 210kg.

Calf preaa rest pause at 150kg.

Ham curl reat pause at 30kg

Ham curl 15kg xfailure.

Leg press 150kg x25

Front squat 70kg x13

Leg extension drop set from 50kg

Really enjoyed the squatting.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Today went reqlly well.

Incline amith press - 85kg x12 RP sets.

Cable xover - 15kg x20 then 40kg x12 for RP sets

Dips - went really low with a slight pause at bottom. 2 sets of failure.

Think ill have my cheat meals Sundays instead of Thursday now as thats what I did last week and felt super good today.

Managed to sleep in this morningissing meals 1 and 2 but 3 was ate and so was pre workout shake.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Pjck this up before gym. Sorta excited


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Tuesdays back workout.

WG chins - 12 8 8

Bo rows upto 80kg x16

Low cable row 80kg x18

Wednesday shoulders.

Smith shoulder 60kg x12 rp.

Lat raises from 20kg x12 drpp set


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So legs yeaterday has lwrt me ****ed!!

Forgot what I did tho.

Arma juat now.

CG press upto 50kg x15 ds

Preasdowns 50kg x12 rp

Seted curls 12.5kg x15 rp

Alternatively curl 15kg x12 ds.

Elbow joints felt achey as tody.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What supplements are you currently using.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> What supplements are you currently using.


Multi vits, fish oil, protein, xreatine and glutamine and vit c


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe add some glucosamine and msm mate if your having problems with joints.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So todays session was backward due to nobs taking foeking ages on benches and the 1 smith we have which I actually never got on ffs!!

Dips 2 sets of failure around 12 ro 15 reps.

Xovers 15kg x12 rp set.

Had to use dbs and now this annoyed me. 30kg x12 rest pause.

Dieta kicking asss but its going so well.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Lat spread. Back tonight!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lat spread. Back tonight!!


Getting some good width there mate just need more thickness. Im the same.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Getting some good width there mate just need more thickness. Im the same.


Chees mate, really enjoying all this now even the dieting part!! Should be starting cycle soon... im coming after you!! Lmao.

So back just now, gym heaving again.

Wg chins 15, 12 & 7

Bent over rows - 75kg x10 rp.

Db rows cause couldnt get on pulley for lpw cable - drop set from thia 50kg 40kg & 32.5kg x12 good reps.

Cardio will have tp wait till im home cause ive got a few bits to do before im home.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Chees mate, really enjoying all this now even the dieting part!! Should be starting cycle soon... im coming after you!! Lmao.
> 
> So back just now, gym heaving again.
> 
> ...


Best bring my A game to every session now then hadnt I. Not being overtaken by you!

When you starting cycle?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Best bring my A game to every session now then hadnt I. Not being overtaken by you!
> 
> When you starting cycle?


Lmaoo very long way to go before I get your standards!

Gyms gunna look over it when the months over, look at adding size and ao on..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Lmaoo very long way to go before I get your standards!
> 
> Gyms gunna look over it when the months over, look at adding size and ao on..


Sounds good mate. Pretty pointless getting shredded now aint it if just going to concentrate on putting size on. Your certainly at a much better starting point than you was.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders.

Smith press 60kg x12 RP

Lat raises drop set from 20kg x12

Facepulls 50kg x12 RP

Leg pixs with bad posing.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Jims happy with progress and were bulking from the 1st of October which will be for a while, got 6 years to compete in juniors at UKBFF so I got to be right.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

small for now said:


> Jims happy with progress and were bulking from the 1st of October which will be for a while, got 6 years to compete in juniors at UKBFF so I got to be right.


LOL could be an absolute fcuking monster in 6 years mate. Youve got ya head screwed on for a 17 year old! Jim will get the most out of you.

HAHA 3 weeks up bulking then before we fcuk you up on legs at my gym LOL! Ill be carrying the sick bucket round with us mate, its a sh1t gym though, proper small but has everything we will need.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mate, cracking progress! Beast in the making no doubt!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done mate, cracking progress! Beast in the making no doubt!


He has everything perfectly in place at only 17. Got a brilliant coach, level head, good diet, plenty time for training. I would say he will outsize what i am now by the time he is 20 for sure.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done mate, cracking progress! Beast in the making no doubt!


Cheers mate, doubt you'll remember but ylu helped me alot on my first journal when I started was 16. Then you disapeared lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I find this the hardest part to practice, always to high up or go to low.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Cheers mate, doubt you'll remember but ylu helped me alot on my first journal when I started was 16. Then you disapeared lol


Yeah I remember buddy, thats why I came seeking your new journal! I had a little baby girl (well the wife did) so was out the gym and busy for a while! All settled down now though and got a new hobby 

As Suprakill said you've got everything in place and a good coach, I'm sure we will be seeing big things from you!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest Monday.

Incline barbell 70kg x12 RP set.

Cable flies - 15x20 Drop set from 40kg.

Dips - 2 sets of failure.

Back Tuesday.

WG Chins - 3 sets of 12 RP.

Deads 60kg x15 100kg x11 back still not okay.

DB Rows DRop set 50kg x12.

I have a different way to do these, I see some people bent all the way over but I dont like it so I stay as upright as I can but without enough bend to hit lats. Picture below was of 12th rep on the 50s.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Chest Monday.
> 
> Incline barbell 70kg x12 RP set.
> 
> ...


50kg db rows? Getting strong mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders yesterday. Felt achey in joints still.

Shoulder press smith - 70kg x12 RP set.

Lat raise - drop set from 15kg x12.

Facepulls 50kg x12 RP set.

Arma today.

Alternatinf curl - drop set from 20kg x12

Seated curl - 12.5kg x12 RP Set.

Press downs - srop setbfrom 80kg x10

CGBP - 50kg x12 RP set.

Been 16 weeeks dieting now, 3 stone lighter and im still pretty tubby now. Feel like ive acompolished something decetn for once however im not sure jow much more I can take lol.

Beem having conversating with Jim and hebthinks we should cut until i get test/dbol cycle aproved from missus lmao.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> 50kg db rows? Getting strong mate!


Yeah mate, cohldnt even pick one up laat time you were around!!

Do you have a journal now? Followed your old one.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Yeah mate, cohldnt even pick one up laat time you were around!!
> 
> Do you have a journal now? Followed your old one.


Well thats progress for you then right there!

I do mate, I've rather ambitiously put it in the competetive journals section too...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/241703-greedybens-mini-strongman-adventure.html

I've had a go at a strongman comp and fancy doing some more! Only problem is I'm not very strong yet:blush:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Off to do legs, in reall angrybmood today.

After a fall out with an old boss last week and numerous threats to be beaten up by him. **** he is. Wellnhe owes me 165quid of work time and he still aint give me it, if I dont get it thats my brits trip utterly fvcked. Well will rwport back soon.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Gyms been ahut aince friday for rw construction stuff. Got my new diwt off Jim which looks really easy and big enough for me. Training is down to 4 days a week. Chest/Tris Back/Bis SHoulders/Calves and Hamstring/Quads.

Calories are more bulking now, was stuck at 11st 12lb for a while now and Jim said well start this.

Ive bee up since 3am so im going tl have breakfast now, walk the muts and then go to gum at 8am.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

2 carb meals before amd 2 after workout with waxy maize intra. With atill a decent amount on non training days. I am happy.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont think theres a word describe how training went earlier. Incredibley painful in a good way.

Strength is none existant now cause could only press the 35kg DBs.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Rest tomorow and I need it, Jims new workouts have killes me. Im sore everywhere!

Doing back today ans I loved meadow rows, looking forward to strength coming back and I wanna get a BB row of 120kg for 8 soon and previous best was 110kg dor 4... im not missing my cardio either!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you thought about doing any powerlifting stuff mate or are you staying with bb?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Have you thought about doing any powerlifting stuff mate or are you staying with bb?


Ive been playing with the idea, I like the idea of PL


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

New gym today, ****es mynold one off and just cancelled direct debit.

Theres a crap load of machines but some of thwm look interesting. Weights room os ideal, theres a 75kg DB and I want to row it.. far off like. Theres also a rack which my old gtm neber had.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Updatings been poor but id thought id give yous a drug update..

500 to 750mg of test e + 50mg dbol 1 to 4weeks. Plus all my other bits and bobs.

Opted for a lab called Neuro Pharma as its git good reviews round my end, pip free etc so I couldnt ask for more.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Updatings been poor but id thought id give yous a drug update..
> 
> 500 to 750mg of test e + 50mg dbol 1 to 4weeks. Plus all my other bits and bobs.
> 
> Opted for a lab called Neuro Pharma as its git good reviews round my end, pip free etc so I couldnt ask for more.


I didn't know you'd already ventured to the dark side! How many cycles is this?

Best of luck with it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I didn't know you'd already ventured to the dark side! How many cycles is this?
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Bout 2 weeks til I start but tbats planned cyxle with Jim.

Will be my first, hoping for good things.

Teained last night and monday, benched the 40kg x8 and bent over rowed 80kg x8 (rep range is given) I do miss compounds, used to feel good out lifting myself every week on them.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Bout 2 weeks til I start but tbats planned cyxle with Jim.
> 
> Will be my first, hoping for good things.
> 
> Teained last night and monday, benched the 40kg x8 and bent over rowed 80kg x8 (rep range is given) I do miss compounds, used to feel good out lifting myself every week on them.


I'm sure you'll grow like a fcuking weed on that mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Trained chest and tris firday and back bis monday with jim and k and when I camw home today gueas what had ahowed up in tbe post! 30ml of neuro pharma test e.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

That picture looks so blury.

Any how here's how cycle will look

T3 25mcg ED

AI E3D

HcG 500ius x2 per week.

500mg NP Test E

50mg NP Dianabol which im still waiting to order cos funds are low as hell right now.

A new journal will be made, 1 for the recent move to peds and secondly to make it be my bulk journal for @JANIKvonD 20 week bulk comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excited to see this mate!!!!! Think Ojay said he was using this Neuro Pharma and happy with it so hopefully it'll be decent.

You are one strong fcuker already.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Excited to see this mate!!!!! Think Ojay said he was using this Neuro Pharma and happy with it so hopefully it'll be decent.
> 
> You are one strong fcuker already.


Gopd to see other people using this lab, thought I was the only one lol. Not strong on legs though sadly.

Was up at 6am ready for lega this morning, ate break fast then sippes on oats/whey whilst on way.

Up on seated leg curl to 50kg x12 and also up 15kg on leg press for 8 where as last week it was 200kg x7. Now im struggling to walk home, rest day tomorow and shoulders/claves thursday.

Ate so muxh at.the weekend as I still feel full pmsl.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So my lega keep cramping and I nearly fail to climb the stairs, it took me nearly ten minutes to get to my room pmsl. Anyway, rump and 5% fat chips are being eating now as I watch sons of anarchy, its awesome lol.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Really slacking lately att attening gym last week, barely ate all last week cause had a terrible week with gf a d just didnt wanna do anything. Yesterday I thought aint no one stop me from doing this, prepped all food, ate it all and still repping the 40kg dumbells on giant sets for chest. Same again foodwise today but had to make my own workout up cos gym was really packed. Jsut done plate loaded pull downs, db row and seated row with bb shrugs to 130kg x8 and some db 20kg curls drop set. Got 140kg on lat pull down, felt awesome after it. X8 to. All reps were controlled amd full rom.

Over and out.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

New journal out soon for the bulk, this was mainly for my cut and 1st time being under a coach and with new goals and cycle soon I guess its only right for a new one.

So chest/tris.

Cable flies - 25kg x30

Inc barbell - 60kg x8 for 3sets.

Dips weighted - me + 23kg x8

Db oh extension - 10kg x30

Press down - 40kg x8 for 3sets.

Cg bp -60kg x12

Main weights of today's go, 1st time doing the dips weighted and loved them, hit chest nicely. Now bus home and foood!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I'll be avidly following you now on your journey, I'm so back into the gym now, drop In on my log, I've started using tren suspension and I'm in love! When this runs out I will be bulking with acetate so be prepared for mongggg strength


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> I'll be avidly following you now on your journey, I'm so back into the gym now, drop In on my log, I've started using tren suspension and I'm in love! When this runs out I will be bulking with acetate so be prepared for mongggg strength


Yeah i look in every time I get a notification saying you've replied. You were strong enough as it is! Never mind after that tren.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Todays workout, fvcking sh1t.

Seated curls -50kg x26

Lying curl - 40kg x8

SLDL - 100kg x12

Leg extensions - 30kg x25

Leg press - 225kg x8 sure im ill be in pb territory soon.

Leg extensions heavy - 70kg x8.

Done, calves are with shoulders thursday, nice rest day tomorow. Cycle starts monday. Test + dbol for 12weeks.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Haha cheers man and I'm so excited for Monday for you


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Enjoyed resting and eaten yesterday. Shoulders calves just done, ouch.

Upright row 40kg x25

Smith shoulder press 60kg x8

Facepulls 40kg x8.

Standing calf raise 100kg x25

And some other non weighted stuff.

Calves where on fire, good pump on shoulders to. Time for foooood well cereal..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Calves where on fire, good pump on shoulders to. Time for foooood well cereal..


nothing wrong with cereal pal


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4627620 new journals up.


----------

